# Neue buffed-Seite - Probleme



## arkenwind (11. November 2010)

Die "*neue*" buffed.de-Webseite, Ich hab grade mal über die Seite geschaut und dachte mir nur,..."irgendwie erinnert mich die Seite zu _99%_ an die pcgames.de".

Was meint ihr, eher "*Zufall*" oder doch beabsichtigt.

Muss dazu noch sagen wenn das wirklich beabsichtigt ist find ich es echt arm von buffed.de, dachte bisher das buffed.de ein eigenes Format ist.




*Aber bitte Korrigiert mich falls es nicht so sein sollte!


*​


----------



## Razyl (11. November 2010)

arkenwind schrieb:


> Die "*neue*" buffed.de-Webseite, Ich hab grade mal über die Seite geschaut und dachte mir nur,..."irgendwie erinnert mich die Seite zu _99%_ an die pcgames.de".
> 
> Was meint ihr, eher "*Zufall*" oder doch beabsichtigt.
> 
> ...



Buffed.de gehört zum Computec Verlag und PC Games, Cynamite, Videogameszone.de etc. auch. Da ist es vermutlich einfacher und kostengünstiger ein System und Design zu nutzen und das anzupassen für die jeweiligen Seiten. ZAM weiß da sicherlich mehr


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. November 2010)

Richtig, buffed.de ist ein Produkt der Computec Media AG.

Und die Verwendung eines einheitlichen CMS bringt mehr Vorteile als Nachteile.


----------



## arkenwind (11. November 2010)

Alles klar, leuchtet ein.

Na dann hoffe ich mal das Buffed.de uns weiterhin in gewohnter Qualität mit allerlei Neuigkeiten und um die MMO Welten begeistern kann.


----------



## Stanglnator (12. November 2010)

Wir portieren Buffed tatsächlich auf das gleiche System wie pcgames.de und die anderen Seiten. Das ändert aber nichts an den Inhalten. Es ist im wesentlichen eine technische Änderung.

Vorteile des neuen Systems ist vor allem das Redaktionssystem, dass auch die User nutzen können. Wir sparen damit erheblich viel Zeit gegenüber dem jetzigen System, was den redaktionellen Inhalten zugute kommen soll. Wir sind flexibler, können also auch schneller auf User-Wünsche reagieren.

Weitere Infos dazu in der heutigen BuffedShow, die morgen für alle zu sehen sein wird.


----------



## Dweencore (12. November 2010)

Welches neue Design bzw. Änderungen?
Sehe keinen Unterschied


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. November 2010)

Warst du auch auf der neuen Seite? 
http://batest.buffed.de/

Das Layout ist (fast) gleich geblieben. Aber hier der Artikel zur neuen Seite: http://www.buffed.de/wow/news/17308/Die-neue-buffed-de-Webseite-jetzt-testen-Launch-Termin-steht-fest


----------



## Tikume (12. November 2010)

Was diese Gradangabe soll (bzw. welchen Mehrwert sie bringt) wird sich mir wohl nie erschliessen.
Irgendein Typ der nerdiger ist als alles was ich gesehn habe dachte da wohl mal er hat voll die krasse Idee.


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. November 2010)

Ist doch im verlinkten Artikel erklärt


----------



## Tikume (12. November 2010)

Ok, ein Artikel mit 101 Grad zeigt mir dann an dass ich da nicht klicken sollte weil ich mich verbrennen könnte? 

Für mich ist es halt ein Feature der Marke:

Irgendeiner fand es mal cool. Niemand anderes hat verstanden warum oder was es genau bringen soll, hat aber aus Angst doof zu wirken die Klappe gehalten.


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. November 2010)

Es spiegelt nur wieder, wie oft ein Artikel gelesen/kommentiert wurde, also wie "beliebt" er ist.

Ob das nun in Form der Grad-Anzeige oder (+) oder "gefällt mir" (á la Facebook) gemacht wird, ist geschmacksache.


----------



## Tikume (13. November 2010)

Es sagt aber nichts aus. Wie oft wurde ein Artikel gelesen und kommentiert der 1000 Grad hat?


----------



## Razyl (13. November 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Es sagt aber nichts aus. Wie oft wurde ein Artikel gelesen und kommentiert der 1000 Grad hat?



Es sagt was aus: Du musst auf die Grad-Zahl gehen und dann gibt es ein Hinweisfeld, dass dir direkt anzeigt, warum der jeweilige Artikel 1000 Grad hat.


----------



## Tikume (15. November 2010)

Wenn ich dafür erst in den Tooltip schauen muss ist die Anzeige noch sinnloser, zumal da eine seltsame Rechenformel dahintersteckt die noch entschlüsselt werden will. 
Noch dazu gibt es dann in dem Feld Sachen wie "VGZ" wo nichts im Tooltip steht - im aufgerufenen Artikel findet sich dann aber wiederrum diese Gradanzeige


----------



## Stanglnator (16. November 2010)

Die Grad-Zahl ist ganz simpel: Sie drückt aus, wie heiß ein Thema ist. Je mehr Leute einen Artikel lesen und kommentieren, desto heißer. Je heißer, desto mehr Leute dürften sich dafür interessieren. Wie sie berechnet wird soll bewusst nicht im Vordergrund stehen. Wichtig ist nur, dass neben den reinen Abrifzahlen eben auch die Kommentare und Fans des Spiels eine wichtige Rolle spielen.


----------



## Dracun (16. November 2010)

Hmm i fand/finde dieses "Feature" schon bei PC Games und Konsorten recht schwachsinnig  Und i bin ehrlich das was ich auf der BEta Test Seite bis jetzt gesehen habe , ist eher ... na ja .. sagen wir es mal so .. gefallen tut es mir net wirklich


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. November 2010)

Dann klär uns doch bitte auf, was dir nicht gefällt. Genauere Info's sind immer besser als solche Aussagen.


----------



## Tikume (16. November 2010)

Stanglnator schrieb:


> Die Grad-Zahl ist ganz simpel: Sie drückt aus, wie heiß ein Thema ist.



Ich finde aber ein Thema heisser, das oft kommentiert wird und vielleicht nicht exorbitant oft geklickt wird.
Das System scheint aber Klicks den Kommentaren zu bevorzugen.
Beispiel das ich mir mal angesehn hatte war eine News mit ca 4000 Klicks und 185 Comments die mit irgednwie 1000 Grad rumdümpelte und eine mit 12000 Klicks und 4 Kommentaren die über 3000 war.

Was das VGZ ist scheint aber noch keiner rausgefunden zu haben, was?


----------



## Dracun (16. November 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Dann klär uns doch bitte auf, was dir nicht gefällt. Genauere Info's sind immer besser als solche Aussagen.


ganz einfach alles  mir gefällt die Seite einfach net, das habe ich auch schon mehr mals im irc erwähnt ..


----------



## Stanglnator (17. November 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich finde aber ein Thema heisser, das oft kommentiert wird und vielleicht nicht exorbitant oft geklickt wird.



Daneben spielt noch die Aktualität eine Rolle. Themen werden auch wieder kalt. Mit vielen Kommentaren dauert das aber länger. Wenig Aktivität bei einem Thema lässt es eben abkühlen.



			
				Tikume schrieb:
			
		

> Was das VGZ ist scheint aber noch keiner rausgefunden zu haben, was?



VGZ ist die Abkürzung von Videogameszone, unserer Konsolenseite. Es ist also ein Teaser für einen Artikel auf Videogameszone.de.


----------



## Konov (20. November 2010)

Finde die Ideen der neuen Seite und das Hitze-System gar nicht schlecht. Alles Gewohnheitssache natürlich am Anfang...


----------



## Dropz (21. November 2010)

HÄNGT ES MIT DEM LOOK ZUSAMMEN DAS ES KEIN BUFFEDCAST GIBT?


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. November 2010)

Steht doch auf der Webseite, dass er wegen Krankheit ausgefallen ist.


----------



## Kotnik (22. November 2010)

Das neue Design isn Witz oder?

Übersichtlichkeit ist jedenfalls was anderes. Hauptsache, Änderung um der Änderung willen. Naja, man wird sich daran gewöhnen. Aber einen Gefallen hat Buffed weder sich noch den Nutzern damit getan.

Lustig ist, dass das augenfälligste an der SEite mittlerweile die Werbung ist.


----------



## heugabel (22. November 2010)

was habt ihr denn da verzapft 

Login unter buffed.de ist nicht möglich, der nötigt mich ständig zu facebook zu gehen.
passwort vergessen geht auch net -> username/email nicht gefunden
registriere ich mich neu ist username/email belegt 

im voraus danke fürs fixen.

edit: habe nicht daran gedacht die accounts zu verknüpfen :-) trotzdem wird man mit facebook benervt.


----------



## Bjarni (22. November 2010)

Also ich finde das neue Design auch mehr schlecht als recht, wo zum Teufel ist der Forum Tracker hin, nur wegen den "lustigen" Beträge habe ich Buffed überhaupt noch gelesen. Weil was die News angeht sind andere seiten wesentlich besser siehe MMO-Champion. Finde es eine Frechheit das man hier nur noch mit Werbung überschüttet wird statt mir vernünftigen Beiträgen.

Naja werde dann nun endgültig auf eine andere Seite ausweichen.

p.s nennt Euch doch in PCGAMES um.... seite ist ja schon gleich ach ne... auf PCGAMES gibts weniger Werbung.


----------



## Kotnik (22. November 2010)

Ich frage mich halt so ein bisschen, was genau jetzt das Ziel des Redesign bei Buffed war. Gibts dazu ne Aussage seitens Buffed?
ODer einfach nur neu, weil neu=cool?


Ah ok, einheitliches CMS, das is irgendwo einsehbar...

ABER: Erklärt dies das, naja, sagen wir höflich..wenig professionelle Design?

Die linke Sidebar endet und setzt sich in einer simplen grauen leiste fort. Wow, das sieht ja richtig gut aus.

Dass 50% der Seite aus Werbung besteht durch den gigantischen Rahmen um den eigentlichen Inhalt herum, ist noch ne andere Sache. Fast eine Frechheit finde ich, dass dann, im schmalen contentrahmen selbst, NOCHMAL Werbung erscheint. Ich mein, warum nicht gleich eine Werbeseite mit nem COntent-Popup? Wäre ehrlich wenigstens.


Bei den news wird nicht deutlich hervorgehoben, welcher Tag das nun ist. Fast weiß auf weiß ist jetzt nicht soooo auffällig.oO


----------



## Magoonzy (22. November 2010)

Die alte Version war viel übersichtlicher und auch schöner.
Ich mag vorallem nicht wie mit den Topthemen nun umgegangen wird. Die Einrahmung war vorher viel besser.


----------



## muhuhaha (22. November 2010)

bin grad am kaffetrinken und da dacht ich mir guckst mal bei buffed rein und dann das...... ne neue HP

ähh ka was ich davon halten soll fand die alte i-wie netter^^ man könnte fast sagen mit herz gemacht

aber jetzt find ich sie naja.....

soll kein mimimi werden aber das ist meine meinung was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Tikume (22. November 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Ich frage mich halt so ein bisschen, was genau jetzt das Ziel des Redesign bei Buffed war. Gibts dazu ne Aussage seitens Buffed?



In einer der letzten Buffed Shows war eine Erklärung.


----------



## Kotnik (22. November 2010)

Gut, muss ich mir anhören, weil vom Design-Standpunkt aus gesehen erkenne ich keinen Merhwert. Beim besten Willen nicht.


----------



## Manus (22. November 2010)

Ich stimme da zu. Mir gefällt das neue Design auch nicht wirklich. Sieht für mich nun viel zu sehr nach einem PC-Games Clone aus :/


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (22. November 2010)

schließe mich mal den beiden vorrigen meinungen an. ausserdem, mir fehlt der newsticker.


----------



## Tikume (22. November 2010)

Etwas seltsam wirkt der Guides Kasten (trotz absichtlicher Klicks und Kommentare in anderen guides):

WoW Tierheim: Haustiere vom Argentumturnier in World of Warcraft (2)

WoW Tierheim: Haustiere in World of Warcraft als Erfolgsbelohnungen (0)

WoW Tierheim: Haustiere in World of Warcraft aus Ingame-Events (0)

WoW Tierheim: Haustiere in World of Warcraft aus Verlosungen / BlizzCon / Turniere (0)

WoW Tierheim: Aus Collector's Editions erhaltbare Haustiere in World of Warcraft (0)


----------



## Falk_Jeromin (22. November 2010)

heugabel schrieb:


> was habt ihr denn da verzapft
> 
> Login unter buffed.de ist nicht möglich, der nötigt mich ständig zu facebook zu gehen.
> passwort vergessen geht auch net -> username/email nicht gefunden
> ...



Funktioniert es jetzt auf Buffed.de? - wir wollen, wenn es ein grundlegendes Problem gibt, das natürlich möglichst schnell fixen.


----------



## Comp4ny (22. November 2010)

Die Seite ist Scheisse... mage die jetzt schon nicht.

Kann mich nicht mal mehr Einloggen. Und werde garantiert keine Zahl oder weitere Buchstaben in meinen Namen packen
so wie es das System will.

Dann Lese ich nur noch... auch kein ding.

Gibt ja nicht mal mehr User-News.... -.-


----------



## Darequi (22. November 2010)

Also ich kann mich den meisten hier nur anschliessen, hier findet man ja gar nichts mehr wieder, alles, was vorher übersichtlich war, ist jetzt verstreut, die Topthemen kann man nicht mehr so einfach aufrufen, 
manche Links führen noch ins Leere (bei mir zumindestens) [wenn ich z.B. bei WoW oben auf Guides gehe, ändert sich absolut nichts in der Kategorie - sehe nur in der Eingabezeile, das ich auf der "neuen" Seite
sein soll] , und auch,w enn ihr der gleiche Verlag seid wie @PCGames, so müsst ihr nicht die gleichen Unsitten begehen wie diese und meinen, das eine "Informationsüberfüllung der Seite" sinnvoll und gut ist. 
Und wo ich vorher noch die Seite richtig schnell laden konnte (0,3sek) dauert das jetzt doch schon so seine 1-2Sekunden. Nicht, das ich verwöhnt wäre 
gehen wir einmal weiter : Bluepost Artikel und Forenartikel öffnen sich nicht mehr in neuem Browser, sondern im gleichen TAB. Die Suchleiste ist noch defekt. (Wenn ich zum Beispiel nach Pilger suche, erhalte ich 0 Ergebnisse)


Im Moment würde diese Seite bei FB von mir ein "Don't Like" erhalten. Ich vermiss die schöne runde Form des alten Buffed. die neue Version ist imho sowas von eckig und ich weiss nich, kalt.
Ich hätte gerne das alte Design zurück. 

Sobald ich mehr zu meckern *hust* ich mein zu verbessern hab, schreib ichs


----------



## Comp4ny (22. November 2010)

Ich mag die neue nicht... hat zu viele Fehler.
Zudem total unübersichtlich geworden.... ne ne.

Naja Buffed ist ein sterbender Stern.


----------



## Comp4ny (22. November 2010)

Da stimme ich dir absolut zu.

Scheiss auf die Community, wir machen das was wir wollen.


----------



## Bravus (22. November 2010)

Ich find es zwar ne tolle Idee etwas zu ändern und neues schreckt mich normalerweise nicht ab aber diese HP ist total schlecht. Unübersichtlich und schlecht aufgebaut. Buffed Team das war ein Schritt zurück. Eure alte Page war einfach und übersichtlich man hatte immer alles gleich im Blick nur an der Sitebar musste man suchen weil die zu klein war aber damit konnte man leben. Ich such mir jetzt erst ma ne andere Fanpage zu WOW.


----------



## Poldez (22. November 2010)

Eben konnt ich mich nicht mehr einloggen. Wenn ich es neu starte, sollte es schon gehen?!?!?

Naja, jetzt kann ich es nich mal mehr starten o.O


----------



## DrBakterius (22. November 2010)

Login auf der Startseite geht nicht - ich werde aufgefordert einen Login für buffed anzulegen. Hier im Forum bin ich dennoch mit dem bereits bestehenden Login angemeldet.
Die "Passwort vergessen" Funktion schickt mir eine mail, die sich auf einen Login-Namen, den ich vor ewigen Zeiten mal auf pcgames.de genutzt habe, bezieht. 
Dieser ist aber seinerzeit in den gleichen wie hier geändert worden. Dort funktioniert der auch problemlos. Auf der Startseite, wie auch im Forum....

Greetz

DrBakterius


----------



## DrBakterius (22. November 2010)

Reichlich unübersichtlich das ganze - und das hat nichts mit Umgewöhnung zu tun.

Nur mal ein Beispiel: auf der Startseite springt mich der Beitrag zum Pilgerfest in WoW geradezu an, in der WoW Sektion selber sehe ich dazu nichts.
Sollten Beiträge zu aktuellen Events in einem Spiel nicht in der jeweiligen Rubrik ebenfalls deutlich auffindbar sein?

Greetz


DrBakterius


----------



## Comp4ny (22. November 2010)

Was mich jetzt entgültig von Buffed abgelöst hat, ist die Kaltherzigkeiteit der Community gegenüber.
Die neue Seite wurde zwar Angekündigt, aber auf Kritik schon zur der "Beta-Seite", wurde nicht großartig eingegangen.
Eine News am Sonntag "Morgen kommt die neue (schreckliche) Buffed Webseite" gab es ebenfalls nicht. Es wird einfach gehtahn ohne auf die Community zu achten.

Bestimmt hat Buffed viele Kinderlein die solch gräßliches Design "Geil" "Cool" "Abgefahren" finden für sich Testen gelassen.
---

Mitlerweile sollte bekannt sein, dass ich extreme hart Kritisieren kann und auch so wie ich über etwas denke, es auch tuhe.
Meinungsfreiheit ftw. - Dabei weiß ich nichtmal was ftw bedeutet....
---

Alleine die Tatsache das ich mich "Neu-Registrieren" soll, nur weil das System zu dumm ist mich im System richtig zuzuordnen
löst mich von Buffed entgültig. Naja die neue Seite ist auf gut Deutsch Scheisse
Ein Stück Klopapier hat meiner Meinung nach deutlich mehr Charme.


----------



## Aquania (22. November 2010)

Hi, ich hatte schon zum Test der Seite mein Feedback abgegeben. 

Ich mag die 4 Spalten überhaupt nicht (die 4. Spalte ist die Werbung ganz rechts), die Seite ist sehr unübersichtlich geworden und total bunt, vor allem wenn der HIntergrund aus Werbung besteht.

Und ich hatte die Ladezeit bemängelt, die ist jetzt wo die Seite live ist, eigentlich immer noch nicht besonders berauschend, die Seite baut sich nach und nach auf. Mit dem IE bekomme ich auch nen Fehler angezeigt. Aber Ihr werdet es schon hinbekommen, die Argumente für die Umstellung auf das firmeneinheitliche CMS leuchtet ein. Der Quelltext sieht nun auch besser aus


----------



## Comp4ny (22. November 2010)

Ladezeiten der Webseite hängt von deiner Internetleitung / WLand etc. ab.
Bei mir ist sie Ruckzuck da ohne Firefox 4.

Nen Großteil von Werbung "Blocke" ich ja eh weg, weil ich dann auch ein Prospekt lesen kann
wenn ich auf übertriebende Werbung stehe.


----------



## Falk_Jeromin (22. November 2010)

DrBakterius schrieb:


> Login auf der Startseite geht nicht - ich werde aufgefordert einen Login für buffed anzulegen. Hier im Forum bin ich dennoch mit dem bereits bestehenden Login angemeldet.
> Die "Passwort vergessen" Funktion schickt mir eine mail, die sich auf einen Login-Namen, den ich vor ewigen Zeiten mal auf pcgames.de genutzt habe, bezieht.
> Dieser ist aber seinerzeit in den gleichen wie hier geändert worden. Dort funktioniert der auch problemlos. Auf der Startseite, wie auch im Forum....
> 
> ...



Hast du deine Accounts verknüpft? Da sollte es beim Login bzw. Registrieren die Option geben.


----------



## Darequi (22. November 2010)

Nein, ich denke nicht, das es an meiner Leitung liegt, ich hab ne Unitymedia 3Play 64mBit Leitung. 
Ich vermute, das das eher an den vielen Sheets und Applets liegt, die extern geladen werden müssen.


----------



## Deanne (22. November 2010)

Mir gefällt das neue Design ebenfalls nicht. Macht alles einen sehr unübersichtlichen Eindruck. Ich finde mich sehr schlecht zurecht. Im großen und ganzen wirkt die neue Seite sehr langweilig und lieblos. Sie hat ihren Wiedererkennungswert eindeutig verloren. Und einige Links funktionieren nicht bzw. führen in's Leere.


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. November 2010)

Bei mir kommt zwar auch die Meldung, das der Login falsch sei, trotzdem bin ich eingeloggt.

Gerade kam auch noch folgende Mail:



> Hallo!
> 
> Buffed.de ist nun Teil des Computec-Netzwerkes; mit Deiner E-Mail-Adresse x@y.z, mit der Du auf Buffed.de den Account mit dem Login myLogin (Display-Name kaepteniglo) angemeldet hast, hast Du auch den Computec-Account myAccount registriert.
> Deine beiden Accounts sind nun miteinander verbunden.
> ...


----------



## Comp4ny (22. November 2010)

Darequi schrieb:


> Nein, ich denke nicht, das es an meiner Leitung liegt, ich hab ne Unitymedia 3Play 64mBit Leitung.
> Ich vermute, das das eher an den vielen Sheets und Applets liegt, die extern geladen werden müssen.



Joar viel Werbung "wegblocken" bringt durchaus mehr Leistung im Seitenaufbau.


*EDIT*: Habe mal Herr Blocker ausgemacht, und kann nun die Werbung verstehen ^^
Habe erstmal nen Video direkt vor die Nase bekommen über der Page mit Fonic.

Also sowas ist ja absolut lächerlich... ne Buffed, ihr seit einfach nur noch... ach ich Spar es mir einfach.

Vom Hintergrund Design sieht man ja ABSOLUT GARNIX wenn der Blocker ausgeschaltet ist... krass.


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. November 2010)

Bjarni schrieb:


> Also ich finde das neue Design auch mehr schlecht als recht, wo zum Teufel ist der Forum Tracker hin, nur wegen den "lustigen" Beträge habe ich Buffed überhaupt noch gelesen. Weil was die News angeht sind andere seiten wesentlich besser siehe MMO-Champion. Finde es eine Frechheit das man hier nur noch mit Werbung überschüttet wird statt mir vernünftigen Beiträgen.
> 
> Naja werde dann nun endgültig auf eine andere Seite ausweichen.
> 
> p.s nennt Euch doch in PCGAMES um.... seite ist ja schon gleich ach ne... auf PCGAMES gibts weniger Werbung.



Der Foren-Tracker ist jetz auf der rechten Seite: "Neu im Forum". Direkt über dem Blue-Tracker.

Zum Thema PCGAMES: Dir ist schon bekannt, dass beide Produkte aus dem Hause Computec Media AG sind?


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. November 2010)

Stimmt, die neue Seite sollte eigentlich letzte Woche Dienstag online gehen. Dazu gab es auch eine News.

Komisch, ich musste mich nicht neu registrieren. Einfach einloggen, auch wenn dann kommt "Login ungültig", bin ich eingeloggt.


----------



## DrBakterius (22. November 2010)

Falk_Jeromin schrieb:


> Hast du deine Accounts verknüpft? Da sollte es beim Login bzw. Registrieren die Option geben.


Nö, nichts dergleichen. Nach Eingabe von Login Namen und PW komme ich direkt auf eine Seite, die mich auffordert für buffed.de einen neuen Login anzulegen.
Als Namensvorschlag steht dann dort DrBakterius1, da mein Name ja logischerweise bereits belegt ist.

Greetz


----------



## Dabow (22. November 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Das neue Design isn Witz oder?
> 
> Übersichtlichkeit ist jedenfalls was anderes. Hauptsache, Änderung um der Änderung willen. Naja, man wird sich daran gewöhnen. Aber einen Gefallen hat Buffed weder sich noch den Nutzern damit getan.
> 
> Lustig ist, dass das augenfälligste an der SEite mittlerweile die Werbung ist.




da muss ich dir wirklich zustimmen, ich finde mich so garnicht zurecht  wirklich sehr schade


----------



## Kotnik (22. November 2010)

Nur, weil man im gleichen Verlag ist, muss man nun also absolut uniform aussehen? Wo genau ist da der SInn?
Ich dachte es wäre Buffed.de und nicht PCGAMES-MMO.de...*g*


----------



## Deanne (22. November 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Zum Thema PCGAMES: Dir ist schon bekannt, dass beide Produkte aus dem Hause Computec Media AG sind?



Aber muss man beide Seiten dann so vereinheitlichen, dass ihnen ihr Wiedererkennungswert verloren geht?


----------



## heugabel (22. November 2010)

nach dem login mit den bekannten daten kommt eine seite die so aussieht als wenn es ein registrierungsforumar erscheint aber lest bitte den text etwas genauer :-)

ihr habt indirekt nur einen forenaccount und die website verlangt eine verknüpfung mit einem usernamen FÜR das buffed NETZWERK, danach ging der login wieder.

lesen schadet doch nicht :-)


----------



## Dabow (22. November 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Der Foren-Tracker ist jetz auf der rechten Seite: "Neu im Forum". Direkt über dem Blue-Tracker.
> 
> Zum Thema PCGAMES: Dir ist schon bekannt, dass beide Produkte aus dem Hause Computec Media AG sind?



Eindeutig zu weit unten wie ich finde. Da muss man ja immer erst scrollen, bevor man schauen kann, obs neue tolle Themen gibt


----------



## Comp4ny (22. November 2010)

Es geht nicht um "Login fehlgeschlagen" sondern eher darum das folgende Seite kommt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



----

Da ich garantiert nicht Comp4ny1 heißen will oder was anderes mir nun Ausdenke, kommt dafür dann sowas:

---




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



---

Sage ja, tolles System was mich als User nicht erkennen will oder mir Vorgibt wie ich heißen soll, egal ob es nur ein Beispiel ist.


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. November 2010)

Diese Seite kam bei mir gar nicht. Ich hab einfach bei Login meine Daten eingegeben und schon war ich eingeloggt.

Wie bist du zu der Seite gekommen?


----------



## Bjarni (22. November 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Der Foren-Tracker ist jetz auf der rechten Seite: "Neu im Forum". Direkt über dem Blue-Tracker.
> 
> Zum Thema PCGAMES: Dir ist schon bekannt, dass beide Produkte aus dem Hause Computec Media AG sind?


Er ist einfach viel zu weit unten, und im alten Design war es farblich gekennzeichnet.... aber evlt. wird das ja noch geändert.....
Und zu dem Computec Media AG, das ist mir nicht bekannt, aber wenn das so ist warum müssen sie dann zu 95% gleich aussehen ? Ich meine Ihr seid doch BUFFED und nicht PCGAMES...


----------



## Girderia (22. November 2010)

ich schließe mich dem an, die neue seite ist einfach total überladen, unübersichtlich und total unpraktisch ... naja, hässlich finde ich sie auch, aber aussehen ist ja bekanntlich eine geschmacksfrage.
wer steckt so viel arbeit in eine webseite um sie total zu versauen?


----------



## Comp4ny (22. November 2010)

Dabow schrieb:


> Eindeutig zu weit unten wie ich finde. Da muss man ja immer erst scrollen, bevor man schauen kann, obs neue tolle Themen gibt



(Ironie)Buffed geht davon aus das du keinen 17" oder 19" TFT hast, sondern "Modern" mit 22" oder 24" unterwegs bist.(Ironie)
Dann brauchste natürlich nicht mehr Scrollen.

Aber selbst der "neue" Forenticker ist scheisse da er zu 90% nur noch "WoW-Posts / Threads" anzeigt.

---

Seht es einfach ein kaepteniglo, euere neue Seite ist ein absoluter Fehlgriff ins Klo.
In diesem Thread habe ich bisher keinen User gelesen, ausgenommen von "Buffed-Befangenen", die die Seite gefällt.
Auch in anderen Threads findet niemand die neue Seite gut.


----------



## Stanglnator (22. November 2010)

Der Foren-Ticker dürfte mit jeder gängigen Auflösung ohne Scrollen zu lesen sein. Welche Auflösung benutzt du denn? 

Was die allgemeine Kritik am Design angeht: Wie in der Beta-Phase erklärt, wollten wir nah am alten Look bleiben. Das kam bei den Testern überwiegend positiv an. Dass die Navigationsleiste links einigen Usern zu voll war, ist bekannt und nachvollziehbar - wie angekündigt, werden wir die Benutzung der einzelnen Punkte analysieren und unwichtige entfernen.

Dass eine Veränderung anfangs immer auch Umgewöhung erfordert ist uns klar. Daher wäre es nett, dem Facelift diese Chance zu geben. Und konkrete Wünsche zu äußern, was geändert sollte - ein pauschales "Mag ich nicht" hilft da wenig.


----------



## muhuhaha (22. November 2010)

jop bei mir kommt auch namen belegt.......naja neu heißt nicht immer gleich besser oder?


----------



## Comp4ny (22. November 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Diese Seite kam bei mir gar nicht. Ich hab einfach bei Login meine Daten eingegeben und schon war ich eingeloggt.
> 
> Wie bist du zu der Seite gekommen?



Indem ich einfach auf Login klicke und meine Daten eingebe.
Sei es im "Blauen Band" oben am Rand, oder Links neben der Suche auf Login.


----------



## DrBakterius (22. November 2010)

Die Überschrift der Seite lautet "Buffed Account erstellen", da steht auch im weiteren Text nichts von "verknüpfen".
Des weiteren muss ich dort einen Login Namen und einen Anzeigenamen angeben - im zweifelsfall beide identisch.
Da ich meinen bereits bestehenden Namen aber nicht als Login benutzen kann, da dieser ja logischerweise belegt ist, würde ich, nach meinem Verständnis (völlig unnötigerweise) sowohl Login, als auch Anzeigename in z.B. DrBakterius1 ändern. Auch wenn dann, wie dort steht, der Login weiter mit dem alten Namen gehen sollte, wäre dennoch der Anzeigename geändert.


Greetz

Edit sagt: hier hat jemand dasselbe Problem: http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/176333-neue-hp/page__view__findpost__p__2939609


----------



## Manus (22. November 2010)

Das Accountproblem hatte ich nicht, das lief glatt. Das macht die Seite allerding kein Stück besser ^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. November 2010)

Das mit dem "viel zu weit unten" versteh ich nicht ganz. Der ist auf ungefähr der gleichen Höhe wie der alte.

Die farbliche Trennung wäre aber wirklich von Vorteil. Ich denke mal, das wird noch kommen.


----------



## Comp4ny (22. November 2010)

Stanglnator schrieb:


> Was die allgemeine Kritik am Design angeht: Wie in der Beta-Phase erklärt, wollten wir nah am alten Look bleiben.


Wie bitte? Ich meine die alte und die neue Seite ist mit nichts zu vergleichen. Es sind quasi 2 verschiedene Seiten.



Stanglnator schrieb:


> Das kam bei den Testern überwiegend positiv an.


Kein Kommentar....



Stanglnator schrieb:


> Dass eine Veränderung anfangs immer auch Umgewöhung erfordert ist uns klar. Daher wäre es nett, dem Facelift diese Chance zu geben. Und konkrete Wünsche zu äußern, was geändert sollte - ein pauschales "Mag ich nicht" hilft da wenig.


Wie DrBakterius bereits Schrieb, hat die neue Seite absolut nichts mit "Umgewöhnung" zu tuhen.
Wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe ist das neue Buffed eine völlig neue Seite mit leichten, aber mehr auch nicht, Aspekten der alten Seite.

*EDIT >>* Name Gefunden und eingefügt.


----------



## Deanne (22. November 2010)

Die Seite ist unübersichtlich. Kritikpunkt Nummer 1. Vorher war alles ordentlich voneinander abgeteilt, die News waren konnte man sofort dem jeweiligen Spiel zuordnen. Das neue Design ist chaotisch. News und Artikel sind kaum unterteilt oder abgegrenzt. Weder farblich, noch mit Linien oder Balken. 
So wirkt die HP, als ob sie aus unglaublich viel Text bestünde. Das liegt auch daran, dass die Seite sehr farblos geworden ist. Es dominieren Blautöne, Hingucker oder Farbtupfer gibt es kaum noch.

Mir hat dieser farblose, kalte Stil schon an der PC Action-HP nicht gefallen. Deshalb bin ich dort auch nicht aktiv. Buffed.de hatte immer etwas farbenfrohes, kreatives an sich, passend zum Thema Online-Games. Für mich hat die Seite ihren besonderen Charme verloren.

Weitere Fehler:

- Möchte man den BLASC-Profiler runterladen, landet man wieder auf der Startseite. Der Download wird nicht durchgeführt. Getestet mit IE und Firefox.

- Will man Buffed verlassen, indem man auf einen Link klickt, ist das nicht möglich. Es fehlt der "Weiter"-Button.


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. November 2010)

> Seht es einfach ein kaepteniglo, euere neue Seite ist ein absoluter Fehlgriff ins Klo.



Nur zur Info, ich habe mit buffed.de, der Computec Media AG, o.ä. keine Verbindungen. Ich bin auch nur ein Nutzer des Forums, nix weiter.


----------



## DrBakterius (22. November 2010)

Bei mir dasselbe Prob, wie bei Comp4ny... 

Greetz


----------



## Comp4ny (22. November 2010)

Vermutlich hängt es damit zusammen, dass Ihr EXAKT den selben Benutzernamen auch bei der Computec Media AG habt.
Da das neue System damit nämmlich gekoppelt wurde.

Da ich meines wissens mich aber nie bei der Computec angemeldet habe, ausser im Shop, und ich bisher auch normal Buffed nutzen konnte,
hat irgendwer irgendwo ein Fehler gemacht.

Sowas sollte man vorher Testen und nicht die "ahnungslosen" User als Beta-Tester einsetzen.


----------



## ZAM (22. November 2010)

Wir kümmern uns bereits um das Problem.


----------



## ZAM (22. November 2010)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> Sowas sollte man vorher Testen und nicht die "ahnungslosen" User als Beta-Tester einsetzen.



Es gab einen umfangreichen Beta-Test. Sobald eine Seite live geht, sieht es aber gern mal etwas anders aus, was die Funktionsweise angeht.


----------



## Naschy (22. November 2010)

Die neue Seite ist deutlich unübersichtlicher als die Alte.
Zudem habe ich ebenfalls das Problem, dass ich mich neu registrieren soll (weil wegen Computec) und dort mein Name angeblich auch schon belegt ist... Tja, dann eben nicht Leute.
Nicht für sone hässlich gemachte Seite, auf der man nix richtig findet und die weder vernünftig angekündigt wurde (geschweige denn, dass man sich neu registrieren muss) noch fehlerfrei, trotz Beta-Test, funktioniert.

Wenn damit neue Leser geworben werden sollen, sag ich mal dezent "Thema verfehlt, 6 setzen".


----------



## Comp4ny (22. November 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Nur zur Info, ich habe mit buffed.de, der Computec Media AG, o.ä. keine Verbindungen. Ich bin auch nur ein Nutzer des Forums, nix weiter.


Es war allgemein gesprochen bzw. allgemein gerichtet unabhängig von dir 
Allerdings gehörst du zum "kleinen" Buffed-Team bzw. bis ein wenig Interner bei Buffed unterwegs da du ja Mod bist
Da ich selber Supporter von EAs-Community Foren war (Hauptsächlich Battlefield) kenne ich die Verbundenheit dahinter.


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. November 2010)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> Vermutlich hängt es damit zusammen, dass Ihr EXAKT den selben Benutzernamen auch bei der Computec Media AG habt.
> Da das neue System damit nämmlich gekoppelt wurde.



Ja, das kann der Grund sein. Noch bevor es buffed.de gab, hatte ich einen Login bei pcgames.de, welcher natürlich gleich lautet.


----------



## Rondael (22. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Hat sich ja einiges getan hier! Wird wohl wieder ne Weile dauern, bis ich mich zurechtfinde, aber hey wir sind ja lernfähig! 

Da ich gerne ein bisschen in den guten alten Zeiten schwelge, hör ich öfters mal die alten Buffed Cast durch. Leider sieht es aktuell danach aus, als ob nur noch die Cast ab 01.01.2010 verfügbar sind.
Ist dies beabsichtigt, oder gibt es einen Archivlink, den ich nicht gefunden habe?

Danke für Eure Antworten


----------



## Kelremar (22. November 2010)

Ich sehe 2 große Probleme, die beide, wie es scheint, die gleiche Ursache haben.
1: Das Design. Ihr habt das Grunddesign (pcgames.de) genommen und "gebuffed", indem ihr einfach den Grundaufbau vom alten buffed.de übernommen habt.
2: Der Logische Aufbau: Ihr habt ein komplett anderes CMS, das einen komplett anderen inneren Aufbau hat. Wie beim Design habt ihr auch hier versucht die alte Struktur von Buffed zu übernehmen.

Nun, es funktioniert nicht. PCGames.de funktioniert, weil sowohl Design als auch Struktur genau zu dem CMS passen. Buffed funktioniert nicht, weil hier 2 komplett unterschiedliche Konzepte aufeinander zu prallen scheinen.

Lösungsansatz: Überdenkt den Grundaufbau von Buffed. Fangt ganz unten an, was sind die Grundpfeiler, wie können sie sauber ins CMS integriert werden. 
Das Ergebnis muss dann - ganz entscheidend - in den Menüs erkennbar sein. Beispiel: Wenn es 2 Menüs gibt, ein horizontales oben und ein vertikales an der Seite, dann geht man intuitiv - so wie es derzeit grafisch wirkt - davon aus, dass das horizontale Menü das Hauptmenü ist - sprich: Die Seite ist in Unterportale für die einzelnen Spiele unterteilt - und das vertikale Menü das jeweilige Untermenü zum Spiel. Dies ist nun aber ja nicht so, beide Menüs sind gleichwertig, das sorgt für eine starke Unruhe und Verwirrung. myBuffed, Games und der BuffedShop wirken derzeit auch deplatziert und gehen unter.
Die Kritikpunkte bzgl der Navigation galten teilweise auch schon für die alte Version, aber grade die alten Fehler sollte man ja nicht übernehmen.


----------



## Butterfinger (22. November 2010)

Servus Leute,
mal schauen wie lange der Thread lebt, da Meinungen, die nicht mit der von Buffed kongruieren, ja bekanntlich einfach gelöscht werden. Aber ich starte mal einen Versuch. Ich musste gerade erschrocken feststellen, dass die neue Webseite da ist. Erschrocken deshalb, weil ich das ... was auch immer das Sein soll, ich glaub ne Webseite für Oktopoden, aber sicher bin ich mir da nicht... grauenhaft finde. Aber vielleicht steh ich ja mit der Meinung alleine da. Deshalb würd mich interessieren wie das so im allgemeinen gesehen wird.


----------



## Deanne (22. November 2010)

Butterfinger schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> mal schauen wie lange der Thread lebt, da Meinungen, die nicht mit der von Buffed kongruieren, ja bekanntlich einfach gelöscht werden. Aber ich starte mal einen Versuch. Ich musste gerade erschrocken feststellen, dass die neue Webseite da ist. Erschrocken deshalb, weil ich das ... was auch immer das Sein soll, ich glaub ne Webseite für Oktopoden, aber sicher bin ich mir da nicht... grauenhaft finde. Aber vielleicht steh ich ja mit der Meinung alleine da. Deshalb würd mich interessieren wie das so im allgemeinen gesehen wird.



Ich bin echt kein Fangirl oder jemand, der prinzipiell alles super findet, aber:

Es gibt in diesem Unterforum schon zwei Diskussionen zur neuen Seite. Hättest du dort reingeschaut, wüsstest du bereits, wie die Community auf das neue Design reagiert hat. Mir und vielen anderen gefällt das Design auch nicht, aber muss deshalb noch ein neuer Thread eröffnet werden?

Allerdings sollte man vielleicht darauf achten, seine Kritik konstruktiv zu halten und zu beschreiben, was genau einen stört. Das bringt im Endeffekt mehr, als einfach nur zu nörgeln. So lassen sich Fehler an der Seite und im Design vielleicht noch beheben.

Edit: Okay, der Umfrage-Thread scheint verschwunden zu sein.


----------



## ZAM (22. November 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Edit: Okay, der Umfrage-Thread scheint verschwunden zu sein.



Hier verschwindet nichts. Die Feedback-Threads sind alle in einen zusammengeführt.


----------



## Rondael (22. November 2010)

Rondael schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Hat sich ja einiges getan hier! Wird wohl wieder ne Weile dauern, bis ich mich zurechtfinde, aber hey wir sind ja lernfähig!
> 
> ...




So, nach ein wenig suchen, bin ich fündig geworden: Man muss via Kalender im Archiv nach den Buffed-Casts suchen. 
Ehrlich gesagt, finde ich die Lösung dass ich im Menu Buffed Cast auch Zugriff auf Alle Casts habe einfacher. Halt so wies vorher war. 
Ist schon ein wenig komplizierter via der Kalenderfunktion die entsprechende Cast wiederzufinden.

Vielleicht lässt sich da ja noch was machen.

Gruss Rondael


----------



## Thug (22. November 2010)

es sieht einfach scheisse aus,  und warum werden dies bezüglich Beiträge einfach gelöscht?
Ich war gerade dabei in der Umfrage  folgendes zu verfassen:

"Hallo buffed.de,

also ich schaue ja jeden Tag mal drauf, aber heute dachte ich mein Bookmark hätte sich geändert...

Leute, es sieht einfach bescheiden aus und ist zu allem Überfluss auch noch mehr als unübersichtlich...

ich hoffe ihr bezahlt kein Geld für so ein katastrophales Web-Design  *würg*


so far

Thug"







Einfach ganze Threads löschen ist sowas von bescheuert,  das gibts auch nur in diesem verkackten Forum.


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. November 2010)

Die Threads wurden *ZUSAMMENGEFÜHRT*, nicht gelöscht.


----------



## Thug (22. November 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Die Threads wurden *ZUSAMMENGEFÜHRT*, nicht gelöscht.



ist doch Schwachsinn! 

Ich war gerade dabei im benannten Thread eine Antwort zu verfassen  und als ich fertig war kam eine Fehlermeldung, dass der Thread nicht mehr existiert.

Lasst die Threads doch so wie Sie sind,  zusammenführen ist was für Kleingeister.


----------



## Deanne (22. November 2010)

@Thug: Wie ZAM gerade schon sagte, wurden die Threads zu diesem Thema zu einem kombiniert. Wenn du gerade dabei bist, etwas zu posten, hast du eben Pech gehabt. Und mal ehrlich? Hältst du deinen Kommentar für sinnvoll? Wie wär es mit konstruktiver Kritik? "Würg", "verkackt" und solche Äußerungen sind einfach nur kontraproduktiv und bringen keinem etwas. Wenn man zumindest beschreibt, was einen stört, gibt es vielleicht noch Hoffnung, dass daran etwas geändert wird.


----------



## Pente (22. November 2010)

Thug schrieb:


> ich hoffe ihr bezahlt kein Geld für so ein katastrophales Web-Design  *würg*


Web-Design? Also bisher kann ich keinerlei Änderung am Design feststellen. Die Technik wurde geändert, aber design-technisch sind es nach wie vor die alten Elemente der buffed Seite. Optisch sieht man natürlich, dass das alte Design in neuen Schuhen steckt und nicht wirklich reinzupassen scheint, aber ich hoffe, dass das Design noch angepasst / erneuert wird. Im Vordergrund dürfte jedoch stehen, dass die Technik einwandfrei funktioniert.


----------



## Comp4ny (22. November 2010)

Ein neues Template wurde nur Buffed Spendiert.


----------



## Kargaro (22. November 2010)

Erstmal: Ich find die neuen Technikaspekte echt super, aber seit die neue Seitenversion online gegangen ist, ist die Seite echt nicht mehr ertragbar für mich. Die Seite braucht lange zum laden (bei jeder News usw) und auch nach dem Laden laggt dauernd.  Das Problem hatte ich vor der Umstellung nicht, da hat es nur bei denen Kommentaren immer genau so gelaggt.  Bin ich der einzige mit dem Problem oder gibt es da irgendwas, das ich versuchen könnte?


----------



## Thug (22. November 2010)

Pente schrieb:


> Web-Design? Also bisher kann ich keinerlei Änderung am Design feststellen. Die Technik wurde geändert, aber design-technisch sind es nach wie vor die alten Elemente der buffed Seite. Optisch sieht man natürlich, dass das alte Design in neuen Schuhen steckt und nicht wirklich reinzupassen scheint, aber ich hoffe, dass das Design noch angepasst / erneuert wird. Im Vordergrund dürfte jedoch stehen, dass die Technik einwandfrei funktioniert.



Also, bis gestern lief doch noch alles soweit oder nicht?  

Über die Definition von Design möcht ich mich auch nicht streiten, es sieht einfach komplett anders aus wenn man auf die Startseite gelangt.


Und Deanne, in meinem ersten Post konnte man sehr wohl sinnvolle Kritik entnehmen, Du hingegen fixierst Dich auf die nebensächlichen vulgerären äusserungen, die nur über meine Enttäuschung kund tun.


----------



## Magoonzy (22. November 2010)

Ich möchte an sich mal eine Frage in den Raum werfen: Wäre es möglich, daß ihr das alte Design wieder einführt und die neuen globalen Funktionen einfach implementiert? (ohne irgendwas großartig am Design zu ändern?)


Auf jedenfall ist das nicht mehr Buffed.de.


----------



## Thug (22. November 2010)

Magoonzy schrieb:


> Ich möchte an sich mal eine Frage in den Raum werfen: Wäre es möglich, daß ihr das alte Design wieder einführt und die neuen globalen Funktionen einfach implementiert? (ohne irgendwas großartig am Design zu ändern?)
> 
> 
> Auf jedenfall ist das nicht mehr Buffed.de.






ja, es ist möglich, dafür kämpf ich ja gerade!


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. November 2010)

Magoonzy schrieb:


> Ich möchte an sich mal eine Frage in den Raum werfen: Wäre es möglich, daß ihr das alte Design wieder einführt und die neuen globalen Funktionen einfach implementiert? (ohne irgendwas großartig am Design zu ändern?)
> 
> 
> Auf jedenfall ist das nicht mehr Buffed.de.


Nein, es ist eher nicht möglich, da die alte Seite ein eigenes CMS hatte.

buffed.de wurde auf ein neues CMS umgestellt, was für den redaktionellen Ablauf mehr Vorteile bringt. Auch die Schreiber von Usernews verwenden nun das gleiche System wie die Redaktion selber.


----------



## Stanglnator (22. November 2010)

Das Design ist ja immer noch sehr nah am alten Look - was genau stört denn? Vermisst jemand die beiden News-Spalten nebeneinenander? Die waren für uns immer das überflüssigste.


----------



## Konov (22. November 2010)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> Seht es einfach ein kaepteniglo, euere neue Seite ist ein absoluter Fehlgriff ins Klo.
> In diesem Thread habe ich bisher keinen User gelesen, ausgenommen von "Buffed-Befangenen", die die Seite gefällt.
> Auch in anderen Threads findet niemand die neue Seite gut.



Ach was... ich bin nicht "buffed"-Befangen und ich finde die Seite in Ordnung. Es ist nichts herausragendes, aber kann erstaunlicherweise entgegen der anderen meinungen nicht meckern.

Und wo es aussieht wie PCGames kann ich auch nur bei den News sehen. Sonst ist alles komplett eigenständig. Jedenfalls sehe ich das mit meinem Adlerauge so


----------



## Thug (22. November 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Nein, es ist eher nicht möglich, da die alte Seite ein eigenes CMS hatte.
> 
> buffed.de wurde auf ein neues CMS umgestellt, was für den redaktionellen Ablauf mehr Vorteile bringt. Auch die Schreiber von Usernews verwenden nun das gleiche System wie die Redaktion selber.





dann führt halt wieder das alte eigene CMS ein.

Ich sehe hier nur den Vorteil für die Werbung, die geschlagene 40% meines Bildschirms einnimmt, es sieht einfach beschissen aus Leute. Bis gestern war es noch ein Augenschmaus und halt buffed.de.

Heute ist es eine fremde Seite,  wo man sich nicht gerne umschaut.


----------



## Stanglnator (22. November 2010)

Thug schrieb:


> Ich sehe hier nur den Vorteil für die Werbung, die geschlagene 40% meines Bildschirms einnimmt, es sieht einfach beschissen aus Leute.



An der Werbung hat sich nichts geändert, außer das heute ein Werbemittel ausgeliefert wird, dass die Seite einrahmt. Hätte es mit der alten Seite genauso gegeben bzw. gab es auch schon.


----------



## Konov (22. November 2010)

Thug schrieb:


> Lasst die Threads doch so wie Sie sind, zusammenführen ist was für Kleingeister.




Wer hat dir denn in den Schwanz gebissen? Heute scheinen alle etwas gereizt zu sein hier.
Zusammenführen dient der Übersichtlichkeit damit man nicht 4 Threads mit demselben Thema hat... denkt doch mal nach Leute.

Ich versteh gar nicht warum hier soviel Engstirnigkeit vorhanden ist... ich find die Seite schick und kann damit gut leben.
Nix von wegen Wall of Text... ich geh doch auf buffed um Text zu lesen, nicht um mir schöne bunte Bilder anzugucken?? Jedenfalls ist das absolut zweitrangig.

Und wie gesagt, der Vergleich zu PCGames ist außer dem Blau und den Newsbeiträgen kaum zu verstehen für mich. Zumal das Blau noch nichtmal dasselbe ist.


----------



## Deanne (22. November 2010)

Thug schrieb:


> Und Deanne, in meinem ersten Post konnte man sehr wohl sinnvolle Kritik entnehmen, Du hingegen fixierst Dich auf die nebensächlichen vulgerären äusserungen, die nur über meine Enttäuschung kund tun.



Der Post, über dessen Löschung bzw. Nicht-Veröffentlichung du dich hier so echauffierst bzw. den du zitiert hast, hat aber mit konstruktiver Kritik wenig zu tun. Okay, du regst dich darüber auf, dass dein Post nicht veröffentlicht wurde, weil man den Thread zusammengeführt hat. Das passiert mir aber auch ständig, das ist einfach persönliches Pech. Buffed sitzt da am längeren Hebel. Aber selbst, wenn man enttäuscht ist, man kann stets versuchen, sachlich zu bleiben.

Wie soll das Design verbessert werden, wenn als Kritikpunkt häufig nur "sieht voll kacke aus" in den Raum geworfen wird? "Mir gefällt die Umsetzung von XX nicht...", "Die farbliche Gestaltung ist ungünstig weil..." helfen schon weiter, wenn es darum geht, Mängel genauer zu beschreiben. Ich kann unter die Klausuren meiner zukünftigen Schüler auch nicht "Man, was für eine scheiss Klausur" schreiben.

 Kritikpunkt wie Ladezeiten oder Aufteilung der Spalten sind bereits gefallen und ein guter Ansatz. Mich persönlich stören besonders die toten Links und die News, die nicht deutlich genug voneinander abgetrennt sind. Mir haben die farblich unterlegten News einfach besser gefallen. Sowas ist aber auch Ansichtssache. 
Der eine mag es minimalistisch, der andere eher farbenfroh und üppig.


----------



## Konov (22. November 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Kritikpunkt wie Ladezeiten oder Aufteilung der Spalten sind bereits gefallen und ein guter Ansatz.



Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Ladezeiten mit Werbeeinblendungen im Design zutun haben, weniger mit der Seite an sich. Ist jedenfalls meine Erfahrung.
Damit meine ich nicht Popups sondern Banner & Co.


----------



## Redday (22. November 2010)

optisch ist der relaunch leider gar nicht gelungen.
finde die seite jetzt viel unübersichtlicher als zuvor und das design wenig ansprechend.
kann sich computech keine webdesigner leisten?
auch das verpflichtende erstellen eines computech-accounts macht wenig freude.

aber dahin geht ja leider überall der trend. immer mehr einheitsbrei und datenverknüpfung.


----------



## Haxxler (22. November 2010)

Also ich finde es eigentlich viel übersichtlicher als früher. Zumindest kann man sich jetzt durch die News-Einstellungen mehr News anzeigen lassen als früher, da man einfach auf Listenansicht schalten kann. Die Ladezeiten kommen mir eigentlich auch schneller vor. Und jetzt warte ich auf die "olol du arbeitest ja auch für die, is doch klar dass du alles toll findest"-Flames =)


----------



## Kaldreth (22. November 2010)

Mir gefällt es auch! Sehr gute Arbeit!


----------



## Kotnik (22. November 2010)

Kamen bisher schon positive Feedback Äußerungen von jemandem, der kein Moderator war oder ZAM hieß? (Antwort siehe EDIT)

Oder schlägt nun die schweigende Mehrheit zu, die das gut findet und nur nix sagt? Sind wir also bei dem Argument angelangt, das jeden Widerspruch stets im Keim zu ersticken droht?

Ich kann nciht behaupten, dass ich sonderlich viel Kontinuität im Design erkenne. Ich weiß nicht, wie man dazu kommt, das zu behaupten, das Desgin wäre buffed-typisch. Die optische Gestaltung der Frames etc ist einfach anders und imo nicht besser als vorher. 
CMS und Design dürften ja recht unabhängig sein voneinander, also warum diese unnötige äußerliche Anpassung? 
Und wie kann man in einem Meer von "gefällt mir nicht"-Äußerungen behaupten, das Feedback wäre positiv. Hat da jemand die gleiche Wahrnehmungsbrille auf wie sie sonst nur unsere Regierung auf hat? - "Alle finden uns gut, das sieht man doch"

Edit: löl genau dann, wenn ich poste, kommt ein positives Feedback
Ok, EINEN positiven Beitrag zähle ich bisher in diesem Thread..*g*


----------



## ZAM (22. November 2010)

Feedback kommt von mir generell keins.


----------



## Konov (22. November 2010)

Na bevor die Flamerei weiter geht, noch eine Anmerkung:
*
Die von Usern geposteten Links in Threads, Posts oder Signaturen funktionieren ab der "Du verlässt buffed.de" Seite nicht mehr.
Deanne hat es schon erwähnt, aber falls es untergegangen sein sollte... das kann man ja beizeiten mal fixen. *


----------



## Pente (22. November 2010)

Stanglnator schrieb:


> Das Design ist ja immer noch sehr nah am alten Look - was genau stört denn?


Genau das ist der Punkt der mich, rein optisch gesehen, stört. Es wirkt einfach nicht harmonisch, es ergibt keinerlei harmonisches Gesamtbild. Vergleicht man nun pcgames.de / cynamite.de mit buffed.de fällt direkt eines auf: cynamite.de / pcgames.de haben beide ein optisches Konzept. Beide Seiten sind optisch einfach stimmig und funktionieren. buffed.de ist aktuell das neue System mit dem alten Design. Irgendwie fehlt das optische Gesamtkonzept.

Aber ist jetzt auch kein Punkt dem ich höchste Priorität zumessen würde. Wie bereits in meinem letzten Post geschrieben sollte aktuell die technische Funktionalität im Vordergrund stehen. Designänderungen kann man dann immernoch machen :-)


----------



## Thug (22. November 2010)

Die Startseite sieht aus wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt, und das bei dem Budget. 

Von Mods  ist nichts anderes zu erwarten.... 

Eure Meinung ist  hier aber nicht gefragt, wir sind die eigentlichen User, dass jetzt seit mehreren Jahren, täglich.


----------



## Stanglnator (22. November 2010)

Pente schrieb:


> Aber ist jetzt auch kein Punkt dem ich höchste Priorität zumessen würde. Wie bereits in meinem letzten Post geschrieben sollte aktuell die technische Funktionalität im Vordergrund stehen. Designänderungen kann man dann immernoch machen :-)



Das Design soll so wie es jetzt ist ja auch nicht bis in alle Ewigkeit Bestand haben. Wir werden das User-Feedback natürlich so weit möglich umsetzen. Wozu detailliertes Feedback natürlich hilfreich ist.


----------



## ZAM (22. November 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Na bevor die Flamerei weiter geht, noch eine Anmerkung:
> *
> Die von Usern geposteten Links in Threads, Posts oder Signaturen funktionieren ab der "Du verlässt buffed.de" Seite nicht mehr.
> Deanne hat es schon erwähnt, aber falls es untergegangen sein sollte... das kann man ja beizeiten mal fixen. *



Ist repariert.


----------



## Konov (22. November 2010)

Thug schrieb:


> Die Startseite sieht aus wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt, und das bei dem Budget.
> 
> Von Mods ist nichts anderes zu erwarten....
> 
> Eure Meinung ist hier aber nicht gefragt, wir sind die eigentlichen User, dass jetzt seit mehreren Jahren, täglich.



Na du hast echt die Nerven blank oder?

Ein Moderator ist nichts anderes als jeder andere User auch - mit der Ausnahme, dass er Ordnungsamt spielt, wenn es mal brenzlig wird.
Dafür gibt es meines Wissens nach weder Geld noch sonstige Blumen. Also hör doch mal mit dieser Diskriminierungsschiene auf wenn du keine Ahnung hast.

Und welches Budget? Das ach-so-große buffed-budget? Buffed.de ist im Vergleich zu vielen anderen Seiten noch eher moderat von Größe und Umfang der Website und Community. Und Computec wird nicht jeden Tag Geldpakete bei denen durchs Fenster werfen.




			
				ZAM schrieb:
			
		

> Ist repariert.



top


----------



## Thug (22. November 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Na du hast echt die Nerven blank oder?
> 
> Ein Moderator ist nichts anderes als jeder andere User auch - mit der Ausnahme, dass er Ordnungsamt spielt, wenn es mal brenzlig wird.
> Dafür gibt es meines Wissens nach weder Geld noch sonstige Blumen. Also hör doch mal mit dieser Diskriminierungsschiene auf wenn du keine Ahnung hast.
> ...





Junge, trag was zum Thema bei oder  fürste dich hinfort.  Du hinterlässt hier nichts weiter als eine Schleimspur, widerlich.  

Mit Mods sind auch Admins, Autoren, und alle anderen 'nicht Normale User' wie Du auch einer bist, gemeint.  



Fakt ist, dass die jetzige Startseite nicht ansehnlich genug ist um noch angeschaut zu werden bzw gebookmarked zu sein, da verkrieche ich mich in Zukunft hier ins Forum
und pushe meinen Counter mit so sinnfreien Posts wie Deine, Konov.


so far

Thug


----------



## Nimbert (22. November 2010)

Warum MUSS ich einen bestehenden Buffed Account in ein CompuTec Account umwandeln/erweitern, wenn mich die anderen Seiten doch nicht die Bohne interessieren?
Warum hat Buffed bereits das neue Layout und mybuffed noch das Alte?
Warum kann man seinen Buffed Account erst nach "Zustimmung" des Admins löschen?
Warum erstickt die Werbung auf Buffed den Content? Ich habe beim Lesen der Artikel immer das Gefühl, von der Werbung erstickt zu werden... kann man nicht nach dem Motto "Weniger ist mehr" verfahren?
Btw, der Zwang seinen Buffed Account auf ganz CompuTec zu "erweitern" hat mich dazu bewogen meinen Account hier auf Buffed zu löschen.

LG

Nimbert


----------



## Thug (22. November 2010)

Nimbert schrieb:


> Warum MUSS ich einen bestehenden Buffed Account in ein CompuTec Account umwandeln/erweitern, wenn mich die anderen Seiten doch nicht die Bohne interessieren?
> Warum hat Buffed bereits das neue Layout und mybuffed noch das Alte?
> Warum kann man seinen Buffed Account erst nach "Zustimmung" des Admins löschen?
> Warum erstickt die Werbung auf Buffed den Content? Ich habe bei Lesen der Artikel immer das Gefühl, dass von Werbung erstickt zu werden... kann man nicht nach dem Motto "Weniger ist mehr" verfahren?
> ...





Da ist noch jemand vom alten Eisen, kann dem nur zustimmen, aber das konnte man ja auch vorher schon meinen Posts entnehmen.


----------



## Konov (22. November 2010)

Thug schrieb:


> Junge, trag was zum Thema bei oder fürste dich hinfort. Du hinterlässt hier nichts weiter als eine Schleimspur, widerlich.



Ich trage was zum Thema bei. Nämlich meinen schönen Senf.
Nur weil du es als Schleimspur interpretierst, muss es noch lange keine sein. Ich bin nicht dafür verantwortlich, was DU falsch verstehst. Ich hab das gar nicht nötig hier irgendjemanden in den Arsch zu kriechen. Das nur mal als Klarstellung. Ich sage nur, wie ich es empfinde und das ist mein gutes Recht.




Thug schrieb:


> Mit Mods sind auch Admins, Autoren, und alle anderen 'nicht Normale User' wie Du auch einer bist, gemeint.



Aha, da hast du dich aber wunderbar undifferenziert ausgedrückt. Erwarte nicht, dass dich jemand versteht, wenn du nicht in der Lage bist, dich vernünftig auszudrücken.

Mod = Moderator und das ist was anderes als ein Admin. Und Autoren ist wieder was anderes. Und normale User ist NOCH was anderes. Also erst informieren, dann vielleicht herumflamen. 




Thug schrieb:


> Fakt ist, dass die jetzige Startseite nicht ansehnlich genug ist um noch angeschaut zu werden bzw gebookmarked zu sein, da verkrieche ich mich in Zukunft hier ins Forum
> und pushe meinen Counter mit so sinnfreien Posts wie Deine, Konov.



Es steht dir frei sie nicht schön zu finden, aber muss das auf alle anderen auch zutreffen? Das ist deine Meinung. Meine ist eine andere. Wo ist jetzt dein Problem? Akzeptiere gefälligst die Meinungen anderer Leute bevor du hier jemanden derartig vor die Karre fährst.


----------



## Kotnik (22. November 2010)

Rein optisch finde ich es nicht sehr angenehm, wenn die News nicht mehr voneinander abgegrenzt sind. Sie diffundieren so ineinander und man braucht einen Blick mehr, um sie von anderen zu trennen. Dann fällt auch auf, dass sie grau hinterlegt sind, aber der Kontrast ist schon seeeehr schwach, kaum wahrnehmbar. WIe gesagt, auch das Datum ist kaum lesbar. 
Die Werbung, die zwischen Forumsticker und Bluepost-Tracker platziert ist, stört mich wirklich sehr. Das nervt, an der Stelle schon wieder Werbung zu sehen. Wenn der Rahmen schon so dominant ist, muss man dannauch noch innerhalb mittendrin belästigt werden? Werung hin werbung her, aber an dieser Stelle stört sie nur.

Dass die FOrenbeiträge nicht mehr farblich nach Spiel abgetrennt sind, finde ich schade, denn so erkennt man im Ticker nicht, zu welchem Spiel der Beitrag ist. Das war vorher übersichtlicher.


----------



## Haxxler (22. November 2010)

Konzentriert euch bitte auf konstruktive Kritik. Es wird niemandem vorgeschrieben, was er vom neuen Design zu halten hat. Konstruktive Verbesserungsvorschläge sind gerne gesehen, aber driftet hier bitte nicht in "Deine Meinung ist scheiße"-Unterhaltungen ab.


----------



## archmitohren (22. November 2010)

Ich hab hier http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/173403-externen-link/ mein Problem geschildert. Die Links funktionieren wieder - vielen Dank dafür - nur leider kann ich weiterhin den "Weiter" Button nicht drücken.


----------



## rebelknight (22. November 2010)

ich finde es nicht gut, dass jetzt jede Seite gleich aussieht. da im moment sowieso alles wichtige auf pcgames.de gelinkt wird, brauch ich bald diese seite hier auch nicht mehr extra zu besuchen.

außerdem fehlt mir die gute alte forenübersicht der alten startseite!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thug (22. November 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich trage was zum Thema bei. Nämlich meinen schönen Senf.
> Nur weil du es als Schleimspur interpretierst, muss es noch lange keine sein. Ich bin nicht dafür verantwortlich, was DU falsch verstehst. Ich hab das gar nicht nötig hier irgendjemanden in den Arsch zu kriechen. Das nur mal als Klarstellung. Ich sage nur, wie ich es empfinde und das ist mein gutes Recht.
> 
> 
> ...





junge, piss dich aus meinem bildschirm wenn du nichts zum thema beizutragen hast!  Brauchst Dich hier nicht rechtfertigen für Deine Schleimspur, kannste auch vorm Spiegel machen.




Hier gehts um die Optik der Startseite, die seit heute stark abgeändert wurde!


Man findet nichts mehr an seinem gewohnten Platz,  die Schrift Farbkombinationen sind unlesbar gewählt auf den ersten Blick etc. pp.  Die Werbung erschlägt einen förmlich.

Das war bis gestern nicht so, hab mich gestern Abend noch eingeloggt...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. November 2010)

Nimbert schrieb:


> Warum erstickt die Werbung auf Buffed den Content? Ich habe beim Lesen der Artikel immer das Gefühl, von der Werbung erstickt zu werden... kann man nicht nach dem Motto "Weniger ist mehr" verfahren?


Die Ultimative Lösung ist adblock.


----------



## Nimbert (22. November 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Die Ultimative Lösung ist adblock.


Wenn es nicht mehr anders geh, ja dann ist so ein Addon für den Browser die Lösung. Ich denke jedoch, dass Buffed mit der Werbung Geld verdienen möchte, daher wäre so ein Addon eher Kontraproduktiv, oder?!
Daher wäre ich eher für weniger oder dezent angebrachte Werbung? Schließlich kann man mit Werbung die Leser vertreibt auch kein Geld mehr verdienen...

Was mich jedoch wirklich stört ist die "Erweiterung" des Buffed Account auf einen CompuTec Account, selbst wenn man mit den anderen Seite bzw. dem restlichen CompuTec nix zu tun hat. Da stellt sich mir immer die Frage: Wann kommt der universelle Account für ALLE Communtiy Seiten?

LG
Nimbert


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2010)

Also so ein-zwei Probleme gibt es mit der Seite noch:
1. Ich habe zwar mehr oder weniger schon einen Computec-Account, weil PCgames.de und so. Wäre es möglich die zusammen zu legen? Ich wurde beim ersten Einloggen auf der neuen Buffed-Seite ja nicht mal gefragt, was mich zu 2. führt
2. Wenn ich mich auf der Startseite einloggen mit meinen alten Benutzerdaten spuckt mir der Login-Bildschirm den Account "Razyl1" aus. Logge ich mich im Forum mit denselben Benutzerdaten ein kann ich auf meinen altehrwürdigen Account zugreifen. Das kuriose: Gehe ich wieder auf die Hauptseite wird wieder der Account "Razyl1" aktiv... Das ganze Problem habe ich übrigens hier auch erläutert.


----------



## Albra (22. November 2010)

die farbzusammenstellung ist ein graus.. das bekommt meine <9jährige nichte besser hin
das man zu allererst von werbung begrüßt wird bevor sie seite überhaupt aufbaut ist man ja schon von vorher gewohnt und sich darüber zu beschweren wäre müßig
aber an am design müsst ihr wirklich noch ganz dringend schrauben weil sie seite so einfach unleserlich ist 
von übersichtlichkeit fehlt auch jede spur..
nen menü zum zusammenklappen von unnötigen spalten wäre nen schöner zusatz um das too much eigenhändig zu beseitigen oder sowas


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. November 2010)

rebelknight schrieb:


> ich finde es nicht gut, dass jetzt jede Seite gleich aussieht. da im moment sowieso alles wichtige auf pcgames.de gelinkt wird, brauch ich bald diese seite hier auch nicht mehr extra zu besuchen.
> 
> außerdem fehlt mir die gute alte forenübersicht der alten startseite!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Die Forenübersicht ist auf der rechten Seite, ganz oben.

Oder meintest du nicht den Ticker?


----------



## Omidas (22. November 2010)

Also auch meine Kritik mal:

1. Computec Account
Was viele schon sich gefragt haben. Warum der Zwang eines Masteraccounts bei Computec? mich interessiert aus dem ganzen Netzwerk nur eine Seite. Buffed. Hätte man locker optional machen können, für die, die mehrere Seiten davon verwenden wollen.

2. Übersichtlichkeit
Wie schon in der Betatestphase öfters angemerkt wurde. Es fehlt einfach ein Gesamtkonzept. Es reicht ja schon sich die rechte Spalte anzusehen um sich die Haare zu raufen. 
1. Forenticker: Buffed Logo + Titel. Schriftfarbe Dunkelblau und Fett
2. Bluewatch: Kein Logo + Titel wie beim Ticker. Schtriftfarbe hellbblau auf Schwarz
3. Tolles Logo für den Bereich. Font-weight aber nicht Fett wie beim Ticker
4. Klassenblogs ....
Also mehr Einheitlichkeit wäre da von meiner Seite aus zu wünschen.

3. Ausmisten
Es sind paar neue Features rein gekommen, die aber auch in alter Form noch vorhanden sind.
Bei einer News auf der Startseite ist zB:
Zeitpunkt | Grad | Kommentare |Genre
als Information. Aber trotzdem steht nochmal unten drunter, die Kommentaranzahl. 
Auch wird bei der Anzeige einer News gleich 3 mal auf verwandte Themen hingewiesen
etc.

4. User News
Bei dem alten System konnte man diese recht schnell finden und sich (wenn man wollte) über alternative Sachen informieren die man sonst nicht auf Buffed gelesen hätte. Und jetzt? hab erstens keine User News explizit gesehen, aber gehe einfach davon aus, das sie wie jede andere News behandelt werden und in dem Ein Spalten Listing einfach unter gehen werden. Oder werden die sonstwie gekennzeichnet?

5. Größenverhältnisse
Glaube zwar, das sich an der tatsächlichen Platzaufteilung wenig getan hat, aber:
Durch die Größere Schrift in der linken Spalte und der dominaten rechten, wirkt der Mittelteil irgendwie recht klein. Wenn man dann noch eine News ansieht, sind da noch so viele zusätzliche rand Informationen, das der eigentliche Inhalt eher wirkt wie: Ach übriegens da war ja noch ne News. Es geht irgendwie unter! (sehr subjektiv jetzt^^ Und irgendwie wird das für mich durch den Farbverlauf der die Spalten trennt noch verstärkt. Der verblasst zum Mittelteil hin und erweckt für mich so irgendwie die Illusion, das die Mitte dadurch etwas in den Hintergrund rückt ... jaja mein Gefühl  )

So den Rest muss ich mir noch genauer ansehen.


----------



## ZAM (22. November 2010)

Thug schrieb:


> junge, piss dich aus meinem bildschirm wenn du nichts zum thema beizutragen hast! Brauchst Dich hier nicht rechtfertigen für Deine Schleimspur, kannste auch vorm Spiegel machen



Kritik, Vorschläge sind absolut erwünscht, aber der Ton macht die Musik. Wenn du deine persönlichen Angriffe und die unpassende Ausdrucksweise nicht zurückfährst, helf ich dir gern dabei die Seite nicht mehr als eingeloggtes Mitglied anschauen zu müssen.


----------



## Konov (22. November 2010)

Thug schrieb:


> junge, piss dich aus meinem bildschirm wenn du nichts zum thema beizutragen hast! Brauchst Dich hier nicht rechtfertigen für Deine Schleimspur, kannste auch vorm Spiegel machen.



Dazu sag ich jetzt nichts... du solltest erstmal lernen ruhig zu diskutieren... dann können wir uns auf einem normalen Niveau unterhalten!
Sehr schade, dass du so ausfallend wirst.





Thug schrieb:


> Hier gehts um die Optik der Startseite, die seit heute stark abgeändert wurde!
> 
> Man findet nichts mehr an seinem gewohnten Platz, die Schrift Farbkombinationen sind unlesbar gewählt auf den ersten Blick etc. pp. Die Werbung erschlägt einen förmlich.
> 
> Das war bis gestern nicht so, hab mich gestern Abend noch eingeloggt...



Oha, welch Wunder... vielleicht hast du die News zur Grunderneuerung der Website ja gelesen...?

Du machst dem Menschlichen Gewohnheitstier jedenfalls alle Ehre: Alles muss so sein wie es sonst immer ist, sonst ist es falsch, schlecht und überhaupt versteht man das gar nicht. Das ist echt traurig wenn ich das hier lesen muss. 

Schonmal daran gedacht was neues zuzulassen?
Mal über den Tellerrand schauen und sich mit anderen Dingen anfreunden? Stattdessen wird hier nur alles zur Sau gemacht, weil man es nicht gewohnt ist. Ich jedenfalls finde es das Design in Ordnung. Ich habe mich ein paar Minuten umgeschaut und alles ist wie bei der alten Seite. Man muss sich halt erstmal dran gewöhnen. Schlechter als das alte Design ist es optisch gesehen IMO nicht. Das ist aber Geschmackssache wie wir alle wissen. Eine rein subjektive Sichtweise also. Aber das hab ich nun schon 3 mal erklärt, wäre echt super wenn man auch mal liest, was geschrieben wird, statt nur stur rumzuflamen.
Auch die Artikel sind gut zu lesen, wie bisher auch. Das Hitze-Feature ist nett, nicht notwendig, aber bisher fand ich es direkt ganz nützlich, weil man anhand der Flamme den Impuls bekommt, "hier gibt es vllt was Interessantes" und man schaut es sich genauer an. Da ich aber in der MMO Welt vielseitig interessiert bin und nicht nur an einem Thema, lasse ich die Sortierung wie sie ist und bekomme so alle aktuellen News mit.

Die optischen Highlights in den News sind anhand der Mouseover-Bilder mitten oberen Bild nicht zu übersehen und peppen das ganze auf. Die Werbung, die teilweise den halben Bildschirm einnimmt fällt wie gewohnt ein wenig unangenehm auf, aber das ist ja nichts neues. Das gab es schon seit Monaten.

So weit meine detaillierte Meinung.


----------



## Stanglnator (22. November 2010)

Omidas schrieb:


> ...



Welche Auflösung benutzt du?


----------



## Omidas (22. November 2010)

Stanglnator schrieb:


> Welche Auflösung benutzt du?



1920 x 1080
und
1024 x 768

Hab also noch nicht mal was dagegen, das die Seite so ne "kleine" fixe breite hat. Passt wunderbar so auf meinen alten 2t Monitor


----------



## Deanne (22. November 2010)

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass es nicht möglich ist, von einem News-Kommentar direkt zum Profil des jeweiligen Users zu gelangen. Ich habe eben etwas zu den News gepostet, es gibt aber keine Möglichkeit mehr, durch Klick aufs Profilbild direkt auf meine Benutzerseite zu gelangen.

Zudem werden Benutzerfotos, die nicht rechteckig sind, unschön angepasst bzw. verzogen.


----------



## Thug (22. November 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Kritik, Vorschläge sind absolut erwünscht, aber der Ton macht die Musik. Wenn du deine persönlichen Angriffe und die unpassende Ausdrucksweise nicht zurückfährst, helf ich dir gern dabei die Seite nicht mehr als eingeloggtes Mitglied anschauen zu müssen.






Yo, sowas sticht Dir natürlich wieder ins Auge,  hoffe den Rest des Contents hast Du mindestens genauso gut aufgenommen und setzt es um.


----------



## Bobtronic2 (22. November 2010)

Also ich Persöhnlich fand das alte aussehen einfach besser.Ich dachte als ich heute auf Buffed gegangen bin Oh was hier los?? Es ist einfach viel zu Unübersichtlich.Auf der Alten seite Hatte schön alles seinen Platz es war ein Neutrales gutes Pageaussehen.Nur die neue ist einfach nur Grottig.
Mag ja sein das es Für euer team Toll alles Einheitlich etc nur seit ihr nicht die Macht xd^^ Ich Glaube ihr Solltet mal eine Abstimmung machen damit die Luete in eurem Unternehmen die Glauben alles über den Endverbraucher zuwissen mal einen Dämpfer Bekommen.
Ich Stelle mir gerade eure 50+ Generation Leserschaft vor die bestimmt den Ganzen tag schon versuchen Irgendwas auf dieser Seite zufinden^^


----------



## Konov (22. November 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Zudem werden Benutzerfotos, die nicht rechteckig sind, unschön angepasst bzw. verzogen.



Das z.B. ist hier im Forum auch so... ist aber auch schon seit Anbeginn der Benutzerbilder der Fall, also nix neues. ^^


----------



## Thug (22. November 2010)

hier mal ein screenshot bei 1680x1050    16:10






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

sieht eher wie eine global agenda community page aus.


----------



## DrBakterius (22. November 2010)

Die Links zu den jeweiligen Spiele-Rubriken sind nicht alle korrekt. So weist (mittlerweile) der Link zu WoW korrekterweise auf die WoW News Seite, bei Aion z.B. lautet der Link derzeit http://www.buffed.de/Aion-PC-155040/, sollte aber wohl http://www.buffed.de/Aion/News/ lauten. Wahrscheinlich (da ja bei WoW bereits geändert) schon in Arbeit, wollt's aber mal erwähnt haben, falls noch nicht aufgefallen.

Bei den News würde ich mir wünschen, dass die jew. Überschriften sich besser abheben. Eine minimal größere Schriftart und/oder Unterstreichung und/oder leicht abgesetzte Farbe würde m.A.n. viel zur Übersichtlichkeit beitragen.

Das Problem mit dem Login auf der Startseite bei bereits vorhandenen, gleichen Login Namen auf anderen PCGN Seiten ist ja mittlerweile bekannt, und wie ich einem der obigen Posts (glaub' von ZAM) entnehme, in Arbeit.



Greetz


----------



## Konov (22. November 2010)

Thug schrieb:


> hier mal ein screenshot bei 1680x1050 16:10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist jetzt wieder so eine Sache, die ich nicht verstehe. Diese Riesen-Werbung ist natürlich doof, da geb ich dir völlig Recht. Aber das ist nicht erst seit heute so! Das ist seit Monaten auf der Startseite der Fall, von T-Online, AION, und und und.... warum das jetzt so auffallend ist, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Stanglnator (22. November 2010)

Omidas schrieb:


> 1920 x 1080 und 1024 x 768



Danke für die Antwort. Das sind zwei echte Exteme  

Zum detaillierten Feedback eine hoffentlich ebenso detaillierte Antwort:


			
				Omidas schrieb:
			
		

> 1.	Computec Account
> Was viele schon sich gefragt haben. Warum der Zwang eines Masteraccounts bei Computec?



Liegt am neuen CMS, mit dem auch die User-News erstellt werden. Die Buffed-Accounts und das Rechte-Management des CMS müssen verknüpft werden, damit die Leser-Artikel funktionieren. Wir wollten die Leser-Artikel dadurch aufwerten und nicht wie früher in einem abgetrennten Bereich verkümmern lassen. 



			
				Omidas schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Übersichtlichkeit
> Wie schon in der Betatestphase öfters angemerkt wurde. Es fehlt einfach ein Gesamtkonzept. Es reicht ja schon sich die rechte Spalte anzusehen um sich die Haare zu raufen. Also mehr Einheitlichkeit wäre da von meiner Seite aus zu wünschen.



Das sich Foren-Ticker und Bluewatch unterscheiden, halten wir für zwingend notwendig. Die sollen nicht verwechselt werden. Guides und Klassenblogs sind so unterschiedliche Inhalte, dass auch die jeweiligen Module unterschiedlich aussehen sollen. Wenn diese Elemente jetzt alle einheitlich wären, würden sie wohl ineinander versumpfen und die Seite würde aussehen wie Chip.de. Wir wollen aber – wie alle Elemente – auch die in der rechten Spalte analysieren und anhand der Nutzung optimieren. Und können natürlich auch die Elemente einheitlich gestalten und dann testen, ob sie noch genutzt werden. 



			
				Omidas schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Ausmisten
> Es sind paar neue Features rein gekommen, die aber auch in alter Form noch vorhanden sind.
> Bei einer News auf der Startseite ist zB:Zeitpunkt | Grad | Kommentare |Genre
> als Information. Aber trotzdem steht nochmal unten drunter, die Kommentaranzahl.
> ...



Kommentare stimmt, die unteren sind obsolet und können wir eigentlich rauswerfen. Die verwandten Artikel gibt es mehrfach, weil sie erfahrungsgemäß von unterschiedlichen Leuten unterschiedlich genutzt werden. Die einen lesen die unten, die anderen die rechts oben, wieder andere die in der Mitte. 



			
				Omidas schrieb:
			
		

> 4. User News
> Bei dem alten System konnte man diese recht schnell finden und sich (wenn man wollte) über alternative Sachen informieren die man sonst nicht auf Buffed gelesen hätte. Und jetzt? hab erstens keine User News explizit gesehen, aber gehe einfach davon aus, das sie wie jede andere News behandelt werden und in dem Ein Spalten Listing einfach unter gehen werden. Oder werden die sonstwie gekennzeichnet?



Aktuell gibt es keine, weil heute noch keine geschrieben wurden. Wenn es welche gibt, kennzeichnen wir sie als Leser-Artikel in der Überschrift. Wenn eine Übersichtsseite nur für Leser-Artikel gewünscht wird, dann bauen wir die gerne. Haben wir jetzt noch nicht getan, weil sie leer wäre.



			
				Omidas schrieb:
			
		

> 5. Größenverhältnisse
> Glaube zwar, das sich an der tatsächlichen Platzaufteilung wenig getan hat, aber: Durch die Größere Schrift in der linken Spalte und der dominaten rechten, wirkt der Mittelteil irgendwie recht klein.



Schwer zu argumentieren, weil das subjektiv so sein kann. Aber ich lese heraus, dass die Präsenz der rechten Spalte ein Problem sein kann. Deren Aufgabe ist, weiterführende Inhalte zu promoten – das soll nicht übertrieben laut sein, darf aber auch nicht zu harmonisch sein, sonst ginge sie unter.


----------



## Deanne (22. November 2010)

Wird die mybuffed-Seite eigentlich dem restlichen Design angepasst? Finde es etwas merkwürdig, dass uns dort noch das alte Design anlacht.


----------



## ZAM (22. November 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Wird die mybuffed-Seite eigentlich dem restlichen Design angepasst? Finde es etwas merkwürdig, dass uns dort noch das alte Design anlacht.



Eher an den Community-Rahmen -> http://faces.buffed.de


----------



## Deanne (22. November 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Eher an den Community-Rahmen -> http://faces.buffed.de



Der aber hoffentlich noch ordentlich überarbeitet wird, oder nicht? Sieht sehr unfertig und durcheinander aus.


----------



## Held² (22. November 2010)

Da ich jetzt nicht der größte schreiber bin werde ich meine Kritik kurzfassen
was mir positiv aufgefallen ist das die Anzeige für die Top News jetzt flüssiger läuft als früher aber das ist leider das einzige was mir positiv aufgefallen ist

Insgesammt ist die Seite leider sehr unübersichtlich geworden der Linkenbalken sieht sehr zusammengequetscht aus und wozu der obere Balken da ist verstehe ich auch nicht ganz wenn die selben Spiele auch auch schon im linken Balken stehen

Die Mitte sieht jetzt noch unübersichtlicher aus als früher man erkennt einfach nicht mit einem Blick um welches Spiel es sich handelt 

bei den Spiele News in der Mitte muss aber einiges geändert werden 

- die Bilder stören einfach nur und kosten sehr viel Platz

- man kann nicht auf einem Blick erkennen um welchen Titel es sich handelt da
 	1. der Spiel Titel nur in Grau steht und nicht mit einer starken Farbe wie etwa Rot hervorgehoben wird
 	2. der Spiel Titel ganz rechts steht und nicht Links man sollte zuerst wissen um welches Spiel es sich handelt

- Die kurzzusammenfassung bei der News stört einfach nur da sie enorm viel Platz kostet und es liest sowieso niemand die Kurzfassung durch da man schon bei der Überschrift entscheidet ob die News Interessant ist oder nicht

- eine kleine unötigkeit ist auch das 2 mal Kommentare angezeigt wird einmal reicht mehr als aus  (an eurer stelle würde ich die Sprechblase lassen die ist schön klein und man weiss trotzdem sofort was sie bedeutet)

So jetzt zum rechten Balken also der ist um ehrlich zu sein eine Katastrophe 80% sieht man garnicht auf seinem Bildschirm da man zuerst runterscrollen muss hier müsst ihr ein paar sachen Da ich jetzt nicht der größte schreiber bin werde ich meine Kritik kurzfassen
was mir positiv aufgefallen ist das die Anzeige für die Top News jetzt flüssiger läuft als früher aber das ist leider das einzige was mir positiv aufgefallen ist

Insgesammt ist die Seite leider sehr unübersichtlich geworden der Linkenbalken sieht sehr zusammengequetscht aus und wozu der obere Balken da ist verstehe ich auch nicht ganz wenn die selben Spiele auch auch schon im linken Balken stehen

Die Mitte sieht jetzt noch unübersichtlicher aus als früher man erkennt einfach nicht mit einem Blick um welches Spiel es sich handelt 

bei den Spiele News in der Mitte muss aber einiges geändert werden 

- die Bilder stören einfach nur und kosten sehr viel Platz

- man kann nicht auf einem Blick erkennen um welchen Titel es sich handelt da
 	1. der Spiel Titel nur in Grau steht und nicht mit einer starken Farbe wie etwa Rot hervorgehoben wird
 	2. der Spiel Titel ganz rechts steht und nicht Links man sollte zuerst wissen um welches Spiel es sich handelt

- Die kurzzusammenfassung bei der News stört einfach nur da sie enorm viel Platz kostet und es liest sowieso niemand die Kurzfassung durch da man schon bei der Überschrift entscheidet ob die News Interessant ist oder nicht

- eine kleine unötigkeit ist auch das 2 mal Kommentare angezeigt wird einmal reicht mehr als aus  (an eurer stelle würde ich die Sprechblase lassen die ist schön klein und man weiss trotzdem sofort was sie bedeutet)

So jetzt zum rechten Balken also der ist um ehrlich zu sein eine Katastrophe 80% sieht man garnicht auf seinem Bildschirm da man zuerst runterscrollen muss hier müsst ihr ein paar sachen entschlacken

- neue Items in der Datenbank interessiert wirklich keine Sau wenn ihr neue User aufmerksam machen wollts auf eure Datenbank dann macht ein Bild wo steht: "Hier geht es zur Buffed.de Datenbank"

- Beliebte MMO-Themen inwiefern soll das für einen User Interessant sein?

- "Hier geht es zu Cataclysm" wieso steht das ganz unten O_o Buffed ist offiziel eine MMO-Seite für jedes MMO aber inoffiziel weiss eh jeder das ihr Primär nur news zu WoW bringt also gehört das aufjedenfall ganz nach oben damit man das Bild sofort sieht und weiss "aha da steht alles was ich über Cataclysm wissen möchte"

Ich konnte leider nichts wirklich positives an der neuen Seite erkennen sie ist einfach nur sehr unübersichtlich und mit vielen unötigen Features zugemüllt

Mir persönlcih gefällt die Seite von Gamestar sehr gut http://www.gamestar.de/ mir ist bewusst das Gamestar ein Konkurrent für euch und Pcgames ist aber sie haben eindeutig die schönere und um einiges übersichtlichere Seite

um ehrlich zu sein überlege ich mir doch ernsthaft ob ich Buffed.de noch für News besuchen soll da mir das neue Design überhaupt nicht anspricht und es genug Fan Seiten gibt die auch sehr gut sind

naja ich hoffe ich konnte euch Helfen 

mfg Held²

Edit: ok lol meine Kritik ist doch ein bisschen länger geworden >_< aber was mir noch positiv aufgefallen ist das die bildergalerie jetzt schneller ladet 

nochmals Edit: mein Bildschirm ist 1920x1200 groß


----------



## Kalle1978 (22. November 2010)

Da der andere Threat geschlossen worden ist, und ich auf diesen verwiesen worden bin, nochmal:

Hallo,
Da ich schon auf eurer Mutter-Cummunity registriert war, musste ich mir für die Verknüpfung einen neuen Namen ausdenken. Macht das sinn?

Warum kann man sich nicht mit seinem dort vorhandenem Account verknüpfen? Hab ich dort jetzt 2 Registrierungen, den Neuen und meinen Alten?


----------



## ZAM (22. November 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Der aber hoffentlich noch ordentlich überarbeitet wird, oder nicht? Sieht sehr unfertig und durcheinander aus.



Faces ist nicht mybuffed  Aber das reißt das Feedback hier jetzt ein bisschen aus dem Rahmen.


----------



## Thug (22. November 2010)

Ich wäre für eine Abstimmung, ob neu oder alt, dann wird man sehen was den Leuten mehr zusagt.

Eine Umfrage wurde ja gelöscht, bzw. wie Ihr es ausdrückt, zusammengelegt....


----------



## Zauma (22. November 2010)

Ich habe dazu noch nichts im Forum gefunden. Falls ich das Thema übersehen habe, tut es mir leid.

Seit der Umstellung der Seite funktionieren (nur bei mir?) einige Links nicht mehr, z.B. wenn ich über "Kontakt" versuche, hier ins Support-Forum zu kommen, lande ich wieder auf der Hauptseite. Genauso bei der Spielzeitübersicht in mybuffed. Nicht bei der eigenen, aber bei der Gesamtübersicht der Spielzeit für alle.


----------



## MasterXoX (22. November 2010)

Ich will das alte Buffed.de design


----------



## Exeone (22. November 2010)

Ganz ehrlich die neue Seite sieht ja mal richtig mies aus total überladen unübersichtlich und es dauert sogar ein wenig bis die Seite vollständig geladen ist.




Mir gefällt sie absolut  nicht.




Neue designs sind immer nett aber dann bitte keine verschlimmbesserung


----------



## Zylenia (22. November 2010)

Ehrlich gesagt,fande ich das alte System besser.Man konnte sofort sehen was neu war,es waren Bilder dabei vor jeden Bericht und man konnte gleich erkennen,ob mich das intressiert.
Es war aufgegliedert in News,Spielernews und Buffed Intern News.Nun muss ich erstmal dumm rumscrollen und lesen,worum es überhaupt geht,die Gradzahlen sind nutzlos.
Was intressiert mich was gerade 100 oder 1000 Grad heiss ist?
Eben,nix.
Das sind klicks von anderen Spielern,die aber nicht immer das lesen was ich lesen möchte.Klar glüht WoW nur ,es ist nunmal eine Blizzard Fansite.(ja ,ich spiele auch WoW) aber ich lese gerne andere Dinge.
Also ,gefällt mir überhaupt nicht so,alles untereinander gestopft,nur durch die unwichtige Gradzahl gekennzeichnet.
Das hab ich schon bei PC Games gehasst.^^ 
Vollkommen unübersichtlich,haltet mal die alte Buffed Seite dagegen,sah man sofort was los war.


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2010)

Thug schrieb:


> Ich wäre für eine Abstimmung, ob neu oder alt, dann wird man sehen was den Leuten mehr zusagt.
> 
> Eine Umfrage wurde ja gelöscht, bzw. wie Ihr es ausdrückt, zusammengelegt....



Joa und die Arbeit der letzten Wochen einfach wegwerfen, was Computec mit Sicherheit wenig Geld gekostet hat. Das neue Design ist da und das CMS wird auch erstmal so bleiben, abgesehen vllt. von designtechnischen Anpassungen.


----------



## Iracesh (22. November 2010)

hiho 
folgende fehlerchen sind mir bisher auf der neuen seite aufgefallen:

* Wenn ich unten auf "Kontakt" -> Support auf "Support-Forum" oder "diesen Beitrag" klicke, kommt ich auf die Startseite zurück, nicht aber aufs Forum
* Ich kann in den Kommentaren die einzelnen User nicht mehr anklicken
* MyBuffed hat noch das alte Design
* Die Usersuche funktioniert im neuen Design nicht. Es steht zwar oben drin "Leser suchen", er sucht aber nicht darin ("keine Treffer gefunden in: ...." - die Usersuche funktioniert nur bei MyBuffed
* Wenn ich nicht eingeloggt bin, wurde mir im default die Newsansicht mit Bild angezeigt. Ich konnte in den Optionen oben aber nicht "Listenansicht" anklicken, da dies aktiviert war. d.h. es wurde nicht das angezeigt, was aktiviert war (ob das bei ersten login auch so war, weiß ich nicht mehr)
* In der Ansage beim Login, man gehöre nun zu Computec sind im Text einige Fehlausdrücke drin, die mit z.B. dem Buttonnamen dazu nicht übereinstimmen ("lege dir einen Login an" klingt auch komisch)
* wenn im im Forum auf den Banner von Buffed.de oben links in der Ecke klicke, komme ich nicht, wie bei allen anderen Unterseiten zurück auf die Startseite von Buffed, sondern auf die Startseite des Forums
* die Bildgröße der Nutzer, die Kommentare schreiben skaliert nicht. Ist mein Bild nicht quadratisch, wiederholt es sich einfach so oft, bis das Quadrat ausgefüllt ist. Möglichkeit 1: Bilder können auch kleiner in richtiger Form angezeigt werden, Möglichkeit 2: Der Nutzer muss einen Bildausschnitt aus deinem Bild wählen (vgl. StudiVZ)

lg 


edit:
* wenn ich in der navigation oben auf WoW klicke, ändert sich der Hintergrund der Seite nicht in "ich bin im Bereich WoW", wie bei allen anderen, sondern erst dann, wenn ich eine News darin aufgerufen habe
* bei der Grad-Zahl stimmt der Tooltip oder die Berechnung nicht. Er zählst - sobald mind. 1 Kommentar in der News ist - immer einen weiteren dazu. Wenn also 28 Kommentare in der News sind, sagt der "Errechnet aus"-Text, es wären 29, usw.


----------



## Thug (22. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Joa und die Arbeit der letzten Wochen einfach wegwerfen, was Computec mit Sicherheit wenig Geld gekostet hat. Das neue Design ist da und das CMS wird auch erstmal so bleiben, abgesehen vllt. von designtechnischen Anpassungen.



Die anderen Seiten der Computec  nutzen doch diese widerliche Optik, muss ja nicht gleich auch auf buffed zutreffen, Oh großer Lord der 10 k Posts...

Wenn das Design bleibt, werden viele andere wiederum die Seite meiden, was zu Einnahmebußen führt, durch weniger Klicks.


----------



## Firun (22. November 2010)

Thug schrieb:


> Wenn das Design bleibt, werden viele andere wiederum die Seite meiden, was zu Einnahmebußen führt, durch weniger Klicks.



Das glaube ich nicht..

Was sich hier abspielt ist in meinen Augen sehr komisch.
Das Design wurde geändert, dafür gab es sogar eine öffentliche Beta Phase die sogar öffentlich ausgeschrieben wurde, wo waren denn da die ganzen User denen das jetzt angeblich nicht gefällt ?

Ich finde man sollte das ganze etwas lockerer sehen, es ist wie immer wenn man etwas neues vor die Nase bekommt , es ist ungewohnt, es ist bei weitem nicht schlechter oder gar scheisse, es ist einfach nur ungewohnt.

Das ist wie bei World of Warcraft, da haben viele gesagt "Burning Crusade ist sooo schlecht"  ja und ? gespielt habe sie es auch alle und nach ein paar Tagen waren auch diese Leute Happy, und die denen es gar nicht gefallen hat haben halt aufgehört.

Das hört sich vielleicht krass an aber abgänger hast du immer , genau so wie neue Leute.

Ich verstehe eure Aufregung wirklich nicht.


----------



## Zylenia (22. November 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht..
> 
> Was sich hier abspielt ist in meinen Augen sehr komisch.
> Das Design wurde geändert, dafür gab es sogar eine öffentliche Beta Phase die sogar öffentlich ausgeschrieben wurde, wo waren denn da die ganzen User denen das jetzt angeblich nicht gefällt ?
> ...



Das ist schon klar,das es ungewohnt ist.
Wir Menschen fürchten Veränderungen.^^
Aber,nun kommts^^
Das alte Buffed war übersichtlicher,wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe,es gab News,Leser News und Buffed Intern News.
Man hatte alles auf einen Blick.
Nun ist alles untereinander gestopft,sogar Addons dazwischen weil die soviele Klicks haben.
Das ist doch Kokolores,klar ist das günstiger für euch,aber niemand sagt das es besser dadurch wird. 


Edit: zu der Beta!
Welcher normale Spieler macht bei einer Beta mit von einer Internetseite?
Ich bin Spieler,ich mache Betas bei Spielen oder was auch immer,aber doch nicht bei einer Internetseite,hab ich ja noch nie gehört. 
Ich bin hier um mich über News zu informieren,die möchte ich übersichtlich geliefert haben.
Das hattet ihr ja auch vorher,auf einen Blick alles da.


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2010)

Thug schrieb:


> Die anderen Seiten der Computec nutzen doch diese widerliche Optik, muss ja nicht gleich auch auf buffed zutreffen, Oh großer Lord der 10 k Posts...



Doch, muss es. Es ist für einen Verlag, der mehrere Internetseiten betreibt, deutlich einfacher und günstiger für alle Seiten dasselbe CMS zu nutzen.


----------



## Iracesh (22. November 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht..
> 
> Was sich hier abspielt ist in meinen Augen sehr komisch.
> Das Design wurde geändert, dafür gab es sogar eine öffentliche Beta Phase die sogar öffentlich ausgeschrieben wurde, wo waren denn da die ganzen User denen das jetzt angeblich nicht gefällt ?
> ...




Ich finde das, was sich hier abspielt ganz und gar nicht komisch  Ich hab das schon sehr oft in anderen Communtiy gesehen und ich behaupte, es ist völlig normal. Nur max. 1/5 aller Nutzer einer Communityseite sind aktiv. Die anderen kommen nur, um zu lesen - auch dann, wenn du sie mit Betas oder Gewinnspielen lockst. Wenn diesen Lesern dann aber die Gewohnheit genommen wird, stehen sie auf einmal alle auf der Matte. Das ist immer so. Aber das sollte euch nicht die Bohne interessieren. Die Meisten werden trotzdem wieder kommen und sich dementsprechend eben umorientieren. Es ist nunmal menschlich, faul zu sein und eine Umorientierung ist mit Arbeit verbunden und das mag der gewöhnliche Besucher nunmal ganz und gar nicht.
Wenns dann noch so ist, dass die neue Seite an allen Ecken und Kanten mit Fehlern um sich wirft, erst recht nicht. Aber auch das kann man verteidigen. Die Leute, die die Beta wirklich testen, sind eben die aktiven 1/5 und denen fallen solche Dinge selten auf. Vergleiche es mit Leuten, die WoW auf den Testservern spielen. Was die interessiert, sind die neuen Inhalte und nicht das, was nicht funktioniert. Deswegen geht der Patch auch immer total verbuggt auf die Liveserver drauf.

Noch dazu kommt, dass deutsche Community generell nicht zu schätzen wissen, was andere sich für Arbeit machen. Da wird eh an allem und jedem rumgemeckert und wenn es nix zu meckern gibt, wird gemeckert, dass es nichts zu meckern gibt. Traurig aber wahr 
Kleines Beispiel wäre: Stell mal einen Shortguide zu einer Technik in GIMP in ein deutsches Designforum rein. 90% der Leute heulen dich zu, warum du als Vorlage denn bitte ein proffessionelles Bild genommen hast und die anderen 10% verkünden entweder, dass der Guide scheiße ist oder aber, sie eine bessere Technik kennen. Wenn du den gleichen Guide dann in ein englisches Designforum stellst, hast du 95% Danksagungen für deine Mühlen und 5% Fragen, ob man das noch verbessern könnte. (vgl. auch engl. und dt. WoW-Foren).

So gesehen also eine völlig normale Reaktion...leider :/


edit @ Zylenia:
* Dass die alte Buffed-Seite übersichtlicher war, ist auch nicht korrekt. Sie ist es nur dann, wenn man sich daran gewöhnt hat. Jeder Neuuser wird erstmal auf Grund der Menge an Informationen erschlagen. Nun ist eben nur noch das vorne, was die Meisten interessiert. Wer anderes lesen will, der suche - ist auf jeder anständigen Seite so, die darauf aus ist, viele Besucher zu haben. Warte erstmal 2-4 Wochen und du wirst sehen, sie ist echt übersichtlich 
* Auch Spieler machen bei Internetseiten-Betas mit. Jedenfalls dann, wenn sie sich dafür interessieren. Es klingt dich auch keiner dazu. Nur, wenn du die Chance nicht wahrnimmst, deine Stimme während der Beta abzugeben, dann musst du eben damit leben. Das ist bei jeder Wahl so und das wäre auch so gewesen, wenn Blizzard die Klarnamen in die Foren eingeführt hätte - und in den Foren von Blizzard sind auch nur Spieler. Verrückt, wie die auf einmal alle austicken..wegen eines Forums, nicht wahr?

--
generell gilt: wer sich für nichts interessiert, wenn man etwas verändern könnte, hat danach eigentlich auch kein mitspracherecht, fertig.


----------



## Kalle1978 (22. November 2010)

Ich habe bei der beta nicht teilgenommen, weil die Seite mich abgeschreckt hat. Ich hab sie mir angeschaut, für schlecht befunden und wieder verlassen. Ich wollt mir den Stress einfach nicht antun, die Seite zu bewerten. Deswegen spiele ich auch nicht auf dem PTR. Ganz oder gar nicht. Ich hab mich für gar nicht entschieden.

Nur wer für sowas offen ist wird daran teilnehmen.

Kritik:

News Beiträge zusammenführen schön und gut aber:
Es fehlen zu den News definitiv Filterfunktionen.
Unterschiedlich Farben für die Art des Spiels/ der News.

Farbe ungewöhnlich (Allgemein, blau)

Werbung zu breit (War vorher auch schon, aber wenn man es schon neu macht )
Blauer Rand zu breit 1920*1080


----------



## Thug (22. November 2010)

nee sorry es geht einfach nicht....

wollte mich jetzt nochmal mit der neuen startseite und der optik auseinander setzen aber es ist einfach ekelhaft.

nach nun guten 4 jahren so einen schmodder hier vorzufinden ist fasst schon eine frechheit. hoffe das ihr es euch doch noch anders überlegt.

es gibt gott sei dank noch gute englischsprachige communitys die den style beibehalten, ganz gleich was passiert.



so far

Thug


----------



## BlackSun84 (22. November 2010)

Auch mir gefällt das neue Design nicht richtig, erinnert mich an die Verschlimmbesserung von GameStar, wo man auch nicht auf die User gehört hat - ganz anders WoW-Gamona oder Gamersglobal, dort hörte man auf die Kritik. Was mir aber genau nicht gefällt:

1. Bei der Kommentarfunktion immer noch keine Möglichkeit, zum neuesten Eintrag nach dem eigenen vor x Stunden zu springen. Man muss sich wie früher durch teilweise hunderte Kommentare wühlen -.-
2. Negative Kommentare ausblenden hat wenig Sinn, da gerade bei Buffed meistens die guten Kommentare negativ bewertet werden. Im Grunde also eher ein "Kiddies-Kommentare anzeigen"-Button
3. Die Seite ist sehr unübersichtlich und auch farblich - war sie schon vorher nicht optimal - eingerichtet. Blau und Weiß sind keine schöne Farbkombination, da gefällt mir z.B. WoW-Gamona mit den wärmeren Tönen besser. Außerdem wird man rein optisch bei Lesen der News aufs Bild abgelenkt, das ist eine Sache, die man eigentlich vermeiden sollte, wie unsereins in jungen Jahren im Rahmen Programmierung gelernt hat.
4. Thermometer. Leute, ihr seid eine WoW-Fanseite, was bringen da solche Spielereien? Es ist doch wohl klar, dass in der "Hot"-Liste zu 99% der Zeit nur WoW-News sind. Aber im Grunde nichts ärgerliches, eher eine merkwürdige Sache.

Da muss noch nachgebessert werden, sonst schaue ich leider seltener vorbei.


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. November 2010)

Die Kritik wird von buffed.de schon wahrgenommen. Nur kann man nicht sofort alles umsetzen. Ich denke schon, dass manches noch geändert werden wird.


----------



## Thug (22. November 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Die Kritik wird von buffed.de schon wahrgenommen. Nur kann man nicht sofort alles umsetzen. Ich denke schon, dass manches noch geändert werden wird.



unter [font=Arial, Helvetica]0911-2872-100  kann man ja auch bei euch anrufen und  nochmals sagen wie bescheiden es doch ist.[/font]


----------



## Firun (22. November 2010)

Zylenia schrieb:


> Edit: zu der Beta!
> Welcher normale Spieler macht bei einer Beta mit von einer Internetseite?
> Ich bin Spieler,ich mache Betas bei Spielen oder was auch immer,aber doch nicht bei einer Internetseite,hab ich ja noch nie gehört.
> Ich bin hier um mich über News zu informieren,die möchte ich übersichtlich geliefert haben.
> Das hattet ihr ja auch vorher,auf einen Blick alles da.



Ich würde mal sagen jeder der auch das Interesse daran hat.
Durch die eigene Mithilfe kann man ja sogar selber noch was mit beisteuern (Ideen-Vorschläge-Bugmeldungen) auf die man dann vielleicht noch eingehen und sogar umsetzen kann.



Thug schrieb:


> unter [font=Arial, Helvetica]0911-2872-100  kann man ja auch bei euch anrufen und  nochmals sagen wie bescheiden es doch ist.[/font]



Na dann ruf halt an


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. November 2010)

Nur mal so ne Frage Thug: Verstehst du es nicht oder willst du es nicht verstehen?

Wir Moderatoren haben keine Verbindung mit buffed.de oder der Computec Media AG. Wir Moderatoren sind ganz normale User, welche das auf freiwillger Basis machen.


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Also so ein-zwei Probleme gibt es mit der Seite noch:
> 1. Ich habe zwar mehr oder weniger schon einen Computec-Account, weil PCgames.de und so. Wäre es möglich die zusammen zu legen? Ich wurde beim ersten Einloggen auf der neuen Buffed-Seite ja nicht mal gefragt, was mich zu 2. führt
> 2. Wenn ich mich auf der Startseite einloggen mit meinen alten Benutzerdaten spuckt mir der Login-Bildschirm den Account "Razyl1" aus. Logge ich mich im Forum mit denselben Benutzerdaten ein kann ich auf meinen altehrwürdigen Account zugreifen. Das kuriose: Gehe ich wieder auf die Hauptseite wird wieder der Account "Razyl1" aktiv... Das ganze Problem habe ich übrigens hier auch erläutert.



Awww? =/


----------



## Toralon (22. November 2010)

Tja, um mal aus Reihe zu tanzen: Mir gefällt das neue Layout besser als das alte. 

Ich denke, viele Leute verwechseln hier einfach Übersichtlichkeit mit Gewohnheit. Natürlich hat man gestern noch alles schneller gefunden, aber da hatte man ja auch schon drei Jahre Übung. Weiterhin finde ich es interessant, wie viele Designer hier rumlaufen. Ganz objektiv: Die Schrift ist größer geworden, auf der Startseite gibt es statt vier nur noch drei Spalten und die Abgrenzung von Inhalten ist klarer. Man muss sich nur einmal anschauen, wie viele verschieden große Boxen (Textkästen, Tabellen, Bilder) es früher auf der Startseite gab, da ist die neue Seite klar ein Schritt nach vorne.

Darüberhinaus bin ich mir sicher, das Buffed sich der Kritik gerne annehmen wird, schließlich wir als Benutzer das Kapital der Seite. Viele (nicht alle) Kommentare hier sind aber einfach unsachlich, unspezifisch und teilweise schlicht beleidigend. Man sollte sich als Autor halt fragen, ob man die Kritik die man gibt selbst aufnehmen würde...


----------



## Stanglnator (22. November 2010)

Mal zum Vergleich die alte und die neue Seite als Bild angehängt. Die rote Linie ist der Viewport bei 1280x1024. Die neue Seite zeigt mehr Artikel und einen Foren-Beitrag mehr als die alte. Das linkte Bild stammt noch von einer etwas älteren Version ohne die drei Top-Themen. Von denen wäre das oberste gerade noch sichtbar gewesen.
In der alten ist sogar noch Werbung im redaktionellen Bereich, auf der neuen ist das sauber getrennt. Auch die Navigation links ist kürzer geworden. Unübersichtlich finde ich nur die alte Seite, die ist arg kleinteilig. Natürlich ist die neue ungewohnt, und daher kommt wohl auch der meiste Unmut. Dass Kleinigkeit optimiert werden sollen, schrieb ich ja schon. Dafür nutzen wir euer Feedback. Zum Beispiel wird bereits am mehrfarbigen Foren-Ticker gearbeitet.


----------



## Kalle1978 (22. November 2010)

Stanglnator schrieb:


> ...



Naja der Forenticker sollte schon direkt im Sichtbereich zu sehen sein.


----------



## Held² (22. November 2010)

Toralon schrieb:


> Tja, um mal aus Reihe zu tanzen: Mir gefällt das neue Layout besser als das alte.
> 
> Ich denke, viele Leute verwechseln hier einfach Übersichtlichkeit mit Gewohnheit. Natürlich hat man gestern noch alles schneller gefunden, aber da hatte man ja auch schon drei Jahre Übung. Weiterhin finde ich es interessant, wie viele Designer hier rumlaufen. Ganz objektiv: Die Schrift ist größer geworden, auf der Startseite gibt es statt vier nur noch drei Spalten und die Abgrenzung von Inhalten ist klarer. Man muss sich nur einmal anschauen, wie viele verschieden große Boxen (Textkästen, Tabellen, Bilder) es früher auf der Startseite gab, da ist die neue Seite klar ein Schritt nach vorne.
> 
> Darüberhinaus bin ich mir sicher, das Buffed sich der Kritik gerne annehmen wird, schließlich wir als Benutzer das Kapital der Seite. Viele (nicht alle) Kommentare hier sind aber einfach unsachlich, unspezifisch und teilweise schlicht beleidigend. Man sollte sich als Autor halt fragen, ob man die Kritik die man gibt selbst aufnehmen würde...



Ich fand schon die alte Buffed seite jetzt nicht so übersichtlich aber die neue ist noch unübersichtlicher geworden 

der gesammte mittlere teil also wo die News & Artikel stehen ist so unübersichtlich und mit soviel unötigen Zeug zugemüllt worden Gamestar hat das viel besser gemacht http://www.gamestar.de/

Edit:



> Mal zum Vergleich die alte und die neue Seite als Bild angehängt. Die rote Linie ist der Viewport bei 1280x1024. Die neue Seite zeigt mehr Artikel und einen Foren-Beitrag mehr als die alte. Das linkte Bild stammt noch von einer etwas älteren Version ohne die drei Top-Themen. Von denen wäre das oberste gerade noch sichtbar gewesen.
> In der alten ist sogar noch Werbung im redaktionellen Bereich, auf der neuen ist das sauber getrennt. Auch die Navigation links ist kürzer geworden. Unübersichtlich finde ich nur die alte Seite, die ist arg kleinteilig. Natürlich ist die neue ungewohnt, und daher kommt wohl auch der meiste Unmut. Dass Kleinigkeit optimiert werden sollen, schrieb ich ja schon. Dafür nutzen wir euer Feedback. Zum Beispiel wird bereits am mehrfarbigen Foren-Ticker gearbeitet.



Danke für den Screenshot da sieht man ganz genau wieviel schöner die News bei der alten Seite angezeigt worden sind da hatte man die ganzen News viel besser im überblick als auf der neuen Seite


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. November 2010)

Kalle1978 schrieb:


> Naja der Forenticker sollte schon direkt im Sichtbereich zu sehen sein.


Das ist er doch, oder wo ist er auf der rechten Seite nicht im Sichtbereich?



> Danke für den Screenshot da sieht man ganz genau wieviel schöner die News bei der alten Seite angezeigt worden sind da hatte man die ganzen News viel besser im überblick als auf der neuen Seite


´

Also ich seh auf der alten Seite nur die Überschrift der News und einen kleinen Teil des ersten Satzes.

Auch finde ich die Navigation auf der linken Seite jetzt besser als auf der alten Seiten.

Aber da hat jeder eine andere Meinung.


----------



## BlackSun84 (22. November 2010)

@Stanglnator:

Das alte Konzept hatte bei den News weniger Text, das war auch besser. Bild, Titel und ein Satz Zusammenfassung, das reicht. Im neuen Konzept ist mMn zuviel Begleittext dabei, das wirkt gleich so erschlagend.


----------



## Kalle1978 (22. November 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Das ist er doch, oder wo ist er auf der rechten Seite nicht im Sichtbereich?



Entweder wechselt das oder ich übersehe was, aber bei mir ist er gerade ganz unten. (Ich muss scrollen)

Edit: Top News, Werbung, Blue Watch, Klassenblock, Forenticker


----------



## DarkStar89 (22. November 2010)

Abend,

ich wahr heute früh etwas überrascht das die Neue HP schon Online ist  und ich muss sagen das mir die Neue Seite besser gefällt als die alte  

Sehr gute Arbeit  weiter so.

Gruss


----------



## Held² (22. November 2010)

> Also ich seh auf der alten Seite nur die Überschrift der News und einen kleinen Teil des ersten Satzes.



Ja und deshalb ist es ja auch soviel übersichtlicher als wenn da eine Kurzfassung steht mit einem Monsterbild es reicht vollkommen wenn nur der Titel vom Spiel steht und um was es geht als User entscheidet man sich schon bei der überschrift ob es einen Interessiert oder nicht 

Buffed sollte es genau so machen wie Gamestar da sieht man als erstes um welches Spiel es geht(in der Farbe rot damit es hervorsticht) und dann einen kurzen satz um was es geht


----------



## Haxxler (22. November 2010)

Falls es schon erwähnt wurde vergesst es, aber mir ist aufgefallen dass die Community Links auf der Startseite ab und zu in der falschen Kategorie stehen bzw. ganz weg sind.


----------



## DrBakterius (22. November 2010)

Kalle1978 schrieb:


> Entweder wechselt das oder ich übersehe was, aber bei mir ist er gerade ganz unten. (Ich muss scrollen)
> 
> Edit: Top News, Werbung, Blue Watch, Klassenblock, Forenticker



Je nachdem, ob du auf der buffed.de Startseite bist, oder im Navigationsbereich eins der Spiele ausgewählt hast, andert sich die Reihenfolge in der rechten Spalte - sprich: bei jedem Spiel ist der Aufbau der rechten Seite unterschiedlich. Bei manchen steht als erstes riesengroß der Wertungskasten (m.A.n. das unwichtigste überhaupt), dann Top-news,... - bei anderen geht es gleich mit den news los, etc.pp

Greetz


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. November 2010)

Der Forenticker ist auch nur auf der Startseite, wenn ich das richtig sehe.


----------



## Kalle1978 (22. November 2010)

Danke für den Hinweis, dann kann meine Bitte stehen bleiben, den Forenticker bitte in den Sichtbereich verschieben


----------



## DrBakterius (22. November 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Der Forenticker ist auch nur auf der Startseite, wenn ich das richtig sehe.


Ein paar Spiele (nicht alle!) haben einen Forenticker für ihr Unterforum, allerdings ist die Reihenfolge (News, Ticker, etc.) nicht einheitlich.

Greetz


----------



## Takius (22. November 2010)

Hm..wieso kann ich meinen Account nicht mehr nutzen, der allerdings im Mybuffed und Forum noch funktioniert?


----------



## Kaeawin (22. November 2010)

also eure item anzeige auf der start seite, ist ja mal sowas von schlecht
wenn ihr schon die items verlinkt, so das man sie auf der seite ansehen kann, dann sollte die anzeige nicht tranzparent sein sonder schwarz. damit man auch lesen kann was da steht und nicht rätzelraten muss
ändert das bitte

und auser dem eure alte seite hat mir besser gefallen


----------



## DarkSJay (22. November 2010)

neue seite schön und gut, wie sie aussieht ist mir eigentlich egal

ABER

die neue seite läuft auf meinem laptop nicht mehr flüssig. ruckelt beim scrollen...


----------



## sunnyst (22. November 2010)

wow news durchsuchen geht nimmer bzw wie geht das jetzt? 

die alte hp fand ich besser


----------



## Anupius (22. November 2010)

Hallo!
Ich mag die neu seite überhaupt nicht!
Sie ist unübersichtlich sie ruckelt bei mir wenn ich nach unden scrolle und my buffed scheind auch irgentwie nicht mehr richtig zu funktionieren!


----------



## Kasba (22. November 2010)

Ich mag die neue Seite auch gar nicht. 

Wie schon vorher wohl des öfteren geschrieben wurde ( hab nicht alles gelesen),

finde ich auch das alles mehr als unübersichtlich wirkt, es ist alles ein Texteinheitsbrei mit viel zu kleinen Bildern und keiner erkennbaren Ordnung.

Spass hier zu schauen macht es mir so nicht und das werde ich in nächster Zeit wohl auch sehr viel weniger tun.


----------



## Konov (22. November 2010)

Wie ich bereits am Anfang gesagt habe, aber auch andere haben es schon mehrfach erwähnt:
Das ganze Ding hier ist eine Gewohnheitssache.

Es ist doch wie bei WoW, wenn jemand mal die Schnauze voll hat, geht er zu einem anderen MMO, stellt fest, es ist nicht wie WoW und geht wieder zurück. Alles nur wegen der Gewohnheit. Feinschliffe können an der Website noch genug gemacht werden, aber das Grundprinzip ist schon in Ordnung.

Und was ich bei Gamestar.de gesehen habe, ist doch ein Riesen-Witz. Wie man das besser finden kann, ist mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## martog1 (22. November 2010)

Tut mir leid aber ich fand die alte Buffed Seite besser.
Und dieser Mist mit den Accounts nervt mich total das sieht jetzt aus als hätte ich meinen Nick von einem anderen hier abgeschrieben. Dieser Gradzahlmurks ist meiner Meinung nach Schwachsinn. Es sagt überhaupt nichts ausser das durch Zufall sehr viele mal einen Artikel angeklickt haben. Ich sag dazu nach Schulnoten 6-.


----------



## Airness (23. November 2010)

Das meiste ist zwar nur eine gewöhnungssache.....trotzdem dieser Einheitsbrei das jetzt fast alle Seiten des Verlags (Pc Games, Cynamite usw.) gleich ausschauen ist eher traurig.

Auch finde Ich die Seite inzwischen hoffnungslos überladen, zig Bildchen, alle möglichen Ticker/Tracker, Blogs, Items usw.
Am Pc zuhause zwar kein Problem, aber in der Firma, Schule oder auf nem Seminar ladet sich die Seite zutode.

MFG


----------



## Omidas (23. November 2010)

Ich hab mir mal die Zei genommen und an einer Beispiel News paar Sachen entfernt, die mMn überflüssig sind:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Originalseite

1. Aufräumen des Headers. 
So wie der im Moment ist, ist das nicht gerade nen Meiterwerk. Die Spieleauswahl sollte echt über nen Droppdown geregelt werden. So müsste man auch nicht Spiele raus nehmen (STO) wenn der Platz ausgeht. Aber wie auch immer. bischen schöner sollte das schon werden.

2. Die Navigationsleiste unterhalb der Spiele
Ist eigentlich total unnütz. Jeden der Links kann man auch in der Umgebung anderweitig klicken. Für die Feeds ... könnte man auch über ein zentrales Droppdown machen.
Doch nützlich, da man in anderen Bereichen, wo es tärker veschachtelt ist, doch sinnvoll nutzen kann und es keine alternativen Wege gibt.

3. Das Spielelabel.
Wieder eine doppelte Information. Aufm Orginal weiß man jetzt zum 3-4 vierten mal, das man im WoW Teil ist (Hintergrund, Spieleleiste, Navigationsleiste und das hier)
Die Produktinformationnen. Hab ichmal in die rechte Leiste gepackt, da da eh schon (zum 5ten mal WoW) steht und das da als gesamtpaket gepackt. Irgendwo hatte ich auch schon die spielebwertung auf der Seite versteckt gesehen. Kann man da wunderbar mit rein platzieren.
Danach kommt. eine weitere (seufz) Navigationsleiste. Wenn die Linke Spalte jetzt nicht wäre würde ich das begrüßen so eine Leiste (wenn auch schon anstatt der Spieleleiste) aber jetzt ist das nur doppelt da.
Einzeln betrachtet ist die Anzeige ja gar nicht mal schlecht. nur es passt überhaupt nicht zum Rest der Seite.

Dann kommt der Artikel und dann:

4. die Werbung:
Okey Kleinigkeit, aber mir würde die Anzeige im Infoblock der rechten Spalte auch alleine reichen. steht ja auch der amazon Preis da.

5. Auch Lesenswert
Auch wieder ein Element, das zu oft da ist (3 mal) Und erst recht dann, wenn die Anzeige im Infoblock (rechte Spalte) nahezu auf einem Bildschirm liegen. Da die Anzeige unterm Artikel auch irgendwie überhaupt nicht graphisch da hin passt einfach weg lassen!

6. Der Autor etc.
Das der Autor direkt über der Kommentarfunktion, getrennt vom Artikel durch ein paar Elemnte steht, finde ich sehr unschön. Hatte für nen kurzen Moment gedacht das wär nen Beispiel User Name das zum Kommentarbereich gehört. verstärkt wurde die, da rechts noch "Mitglied" steht Die Uhrzeit brauch auch nicht 2 mal vom Artikel drin stehen (bereits oben). Also den Autor etwas besser kenntlich machen und dann wäre dieses Element auch ohne Inhalt. 

7. Der Infoblock
gefällt mir gut, könnte man mit ein paar Infos noch auffüllen.

8. der Rest der Spalte.
Hab echt überlegt, was der Unterschied zwischen "Top-Thema" und "Die heißesten Online Artiekel" sind. Weiß jetzt nicht, ob man auf eines der beiden verzichten könnte, das andere eh ne Teilmenge ist. Aber hier ist wieder ein Mischmasch von unterschiedlichen Styles wo eigentlich ein Layout für beide ausreichen würde.
Würde die Graphik als HEader bei beiden verwenden und sich sich dann für obere "Themen" Layout entscheiden. Temperatur und dann Titel. Warum das bei den Top Themen genau anders rum sein muss und welchen Mehrwert die Aufzählungspunkte haben muss man sich echt fragen.

Vieles davon wurde auch bereits schon in der Betatestphase angemerkt (zwar nicht so ausführlich aber im Kern). Hatte da auch selber was dazu angemerkt^^


----------



## Darequi (23. November 2010)

Was mich ja einmal interessiert ist, wo ich damals, als ich den Buffed.de Account erstellt habe, die Einwilligung abgegeben hab, mich auch für die anderen Seiten zu registrieren?
Was macht denn der Datenschutz?

Und wenn jemand ne gute Alternative zu Buffed kennt so möge er jetzt reden. Oder Wege kennt, Buffed wieder ans alte Design anzupassen.


----------



## Lonzi78 (23. November 2010)

Also ich muss auch sagen das Desing ist mehr als gewöhnungsbedüftig
Ich vermisse auch die Forenanzeige

Baut das mal lieber wieder um, besonders in der hinsicht das cata vor der türe steht und die leute schon ingame genug neues erleben und das bestimmt nicht auch noch auf ner liebgewonnenen wenseite tun wollen


----------



## Lonzi78 (23. November 2010)

Ok, Forenanzeige gefunden....

und es sollte webseite heissen


----------



## Kami-sama (23. November 2010)

Mal was produktiveres:

Die Seite http://www.buffed.de/Team/ zeigt keinen Inhalt.

Mir gefällt die Seite sehr gut!
Das, was mich interessiert finde ich auf anhieb.

Worauf ich noch warte ist, das ich mit meinen Logindaten auch auf pcgameshardware.de einloggen kann. Aber ich schätze, das wird auch noch kommen.


----------



## rebelknight (23. November 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Die Forenübersicht ist auf der rechten Seite, ganz oben.
> 
> Oder meintest du nicht den Ticker?



die forenübersicht hab ich gesehen. jetzt werden aber die letzten beiträge aus dem kompletten forum angezeigt.
vorher konnte ich einfach sehen welcher eintrag beim den gezeigten spielen der aktuellste war.
auch wenn da sicher nicht jeder meiner meinung ist, aber ich fand das übersichtlicher. zumal die beiträge sich wenn man das komplette Forum anzeigt so schnell ändern dass man da eh nicht viel verfolgen kann.


aber auch wenn es so bleibt würde ich vorschlagen die foren in einer anderen farbe darzustellen als die überschrift dahinter!


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. November 2010)

Das mit dem Forenticker wurde ja schon gesagt, dass da an der Farbgestaltung gearbeitet wird.


----------



## Omidas (23. November 2010)

Nur eine Kleinigkeit:

Die Werte bei "Top Thema" und "Die heißesten Online Artikel" sind ein wenig inkonsistent. 

Top Thema:
 6028° WoW Cataclysm: Ohne Ruhebonus in die Erweiterung - "Rested XP"&#8230;

Die heißesten Online Artikel:
 6034° WoW Cataclysm: Ohne Ruhebonus in die Erweiterung - "Rested XP" wird zurückgesetzt (83)

Beides grad eben aus einer beliebigen Newsansicht kopiert.

Ps:

Die Video Seite sollte auch an die Gestaltung der Guides seite angepasst werden. Sprich eine Seite zur Auswahl der Rubrik (BuffedShow, WoW Shwo, War Show, etc ...)
Den ohne diese Auswahl ist es a) unübersichtlich und b) die Anzeige von den neuesten Videos in der rechten Spalte ist (seufz) total überflüssig, da dort das gleiche gelistet wird, was man eh in der Hauptspalte sieht.

Außerdem würde ich noch paar Sachen da ändern. 

Diese Rubrik (Und Guides zB auch) hat eigentlich pro Tag nur eine neue Meldung. Weswegen über jeder Show ein Trenner für den neuen Tag steht. Könnte man dort das nicht direkt zur MEldung rein schreiben, anstatt drüber?

Zusätzlich wäre es praktischer, wenn man nur 20 Shows auf einmal (mit Bild) anzeigen würde und den Rest dann über Pageing. So wären auch schnell alle zu finden, ohne das die Seite ewig lang wird.

Unterhalb der Auflistung gibt es 2 Links. Einen zu weiteren News und einer zu weiteren Guides. Aber wo ist der Link für weitere Videos.

Die Suche über den Kalender ist sehr umständlich und vor allem Platz raubend. Würde sicher reichen, das man JAhr und Monat per Droppdown Box auswählt und so nur ein einzelner Monat steht wo man wählen kann.

Und mir ist noch kein Weg aufgefallen, wie man gezielt Buffed Shows suchen kann. Die Suche über das im Header integrierte Suchfeld liefert leider keine Videos als Suchergebnis (versucht mit "Buffed Show 216" als Sucheinganbe) Und der Kalender ist nun wirklich keine praktikable Lösung für das Problem. Oder soll man auswendig wissen, wann Folge 46 kam?

Zusätzlich zu der Einbindung von Videos in die Suche, würde ich bei jeder Show noch eine Droppdownbox einfügen, wo man dann andere Folgen (der selben Kategorie) direkt anwählen kann. Mir kommt es so vor, als ob bei manchen Videos so ein Element vorhanden wär, aber nur bei wenigen.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (23. November 2010)

Respekt: das neue Design ist NOCH unübersichtlicher als das alte. Das muss man erstmal hinkriegen.

Ach ja, und meine Oma baut sich schneller auf, als diese Seite - selbst bei deaktiviertem Flash. Da habt ihr aber ganze Arbeit geleistet...


----------



## Tabuno (23. November 2010)

Wenn ich einen Artikel schreiben möchte wird als Autor der buffed-Account meines Bruders angezeigt und ich kann ihn nicht ändern. :O


----------



## Zylenia (23. November 2010)

Naja,geändert wird es doch nicht mehr,müssen wir uns mit abfinden,ist eben eine kostenfrage.
Wir werden uns anpassen,ihre Technologie wird der Buffed Seite hinzugefügt werden.
Widerstand ist zwecklos.


----------



## ZAM (23. November 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen Artikel schreiben möchte wird als Autor der buffed-Account meines Bruders angezeigt und ich kann ihn nicht ändern. :O



Uhm - was? 
Wie lautet der Account deines Bruders?


----------



## ZAM (23. November 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Das mit dem Forenticker wurde ja schon gesagt, dass da an der Farbgestaltung gearbeitet wird.



Ja, die ist noch ein bisschen erm - verhauen. ^^


----------



## Tom73 (23. November 2010)

Mein altes Profil ist komplett verschwunden und ich habe einen neuen Usernamen. Login funktioniert wie immer, aber nun heiße ich plötzlich halt Tom73. Bin seit Januar 2007 registriert und hatte über 1600 Beiträge geschrieben, einige Freunde in der Liste und so. Ist das etwa alles weg?

Hilfe wäre super, liebes buffed.de Team!

Riggedi


----------



## Deanne (23. November 2010)

Ich muss sagen, dass ich es nicht sehr sinnvoll finde, dass User-Artikel auf der Startseite zusammen mit den "normalen" News präsentiert werden. 
Dafür sollte es eine Extra-Rubrik oder eine gesonderte Sparte geben. Wenn jetzt auch noch User-Artikel zwischen den News erscheinen, wird die Startseite noch unübersichtlicher.


----------



## martog1 (23. November 2010)

Toll null Kommentare zu den Nicks, finde das so ätzend diese 1 dahinter zu haben.


----------



## Secretone (23. November 2010)

Mir persönlich hat die alte Seite besser gefallen, alleine schon wegen der Aufteilung.

Dinge die meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach noch zu verbessern wären (auch wenn sie schon angesprochen wurden):


Den Buffed.de-Header mitscrollend machen. Dort ist ebenso der Login zu finden und man hat schnelleren Zugriff auf die Suche und die einzelnen Games.
Aufbauend auf den ersten Punkt sollte man die linke Navigationsleiste komplett einem Spiel widmen (wenn ich auf der WOW-Seite bin brauche ich keine Guides bzw News von anderen Games, wenn mich diese interessieren wechsle ich auf die entsprechende Seite)
Optische Trennung zwischen Buffed- und Usernews
Der Foren-Tracker gehört in die Nähe des Bluepost-Trackers, die Blogs dazwischen stören dort eher mehr (evtl Blogs mit Foren-Ticker tauschen)
Die "Auch lesenswert"-Spalte genügt 1x. Wenn ich nen Artikel klicke dann lese ich mir diesen durch, danach kümmere ich mich um andere Artikel. Der rechts oben ist quasi überflüssig, unter dem Artikel vor den Kommentaren genügt
Wie gesagt, just my 2 cents


----------



## Ren-Alekz (23. November 2010)

hier kurz meine meinung zur neuen buffed seite

absoluter mist

was sollen diese gradzeichen? so nen pcgames abklatsch braucht kein mensch..das ist so ein typscher.."schwimm mehr mit der masse" faktor..total ekelhaft

und auch im insgesammten..schrott

alles wirkt jetzt noch billiger..als ob nen 12 jähriger in seinem hobbykeller designed hätte


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. November 2010)

Es ist kein "Schwimm-mit-der-Masse". Es ist der gleiche Verlag, es ist das gleiche CMS.

Zu dem "hat ein 12jähriger im Hobbykeller designed" sag ich jetzt nix, das könnte sonst schlimm werden


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2010)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> hier kurz meine meinung zur neuen buffed seite
> 
> absoluter mist
> 
> ...



Ist ja nicht so, dass Buffed.de zum Computec-Verlag gehört, ebenso wie PCgames.de, Cynamite oder halt Videogameszone. Das muss PURER ZUFALL sein. Aber hey, konstruktive Kritik braucht ja heute keiner mehr. Hauptsache "wäh scheiße" und "wäh mist".


----------



## Ren-Alekz (23. November 2010)

ist mir schon klar dass buffed zum schmodder verlag gehört..und was soll das jetzt ändern???

schwimm mit der masse faktor habt ihr wie immer mal falsch intepretiert..aber weniger nachdenken mehr klugscheißen gell?

mal für die "weniger denkenden": damit ist gemient dass die masse nun entscheidet welche news als wichtig erscheinen und welche nicht, somit wird das eigene "wichtig-unwichtig" empfinden getrübt



kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Zu dem "hat ein 12jähriger im Hobbykeller designed" sag ich jetzt nix, das könnte sonst schlimm werden




trau dich


----------



## Basti32 (24. November 2010)

Also mir gefällt die neue Seite gleich Null sehr unübersichtlich etc und dann der zwang den account zu einem computec account zu machen ja das wa der todesstoß bye buffed wa sehr nett die letzten Jahre hier bye bye


----------



## Baron08151 (24. November 2010)

durch diese verknüpfung ist mein alter account baron0815 weg und ich heiße nun baron08151 und hab ein komplett leeren buffed account, die neue seite ist in meinen augen schlechter als alte aber vhs war auch schlechter als beta und hat sich durch gesetzt.


----------



## Quiety (24. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen, das neue Design von buffed.de ist ja nun online, und leider, leider habt ihr immer noch nicht gelernt, dass man bestimmte Regeln beim Webdesign einhalten sollte.
Okay, sorry, das hört sich ziemlich hart an, aber...
die einzelnen Seiten sind immer noch viel zu überladen. Bei einigen Seiten muss man wer weiß wie weit nach unten scrollen. Maximal zwei Bildschirmgrößen, mehr nicht. Ist ja schön, dass ihr so viel anbietet, aber das Ganze muss auch übersichtlich bleiben.
Dann sind die einzelnen Links stellenweise richtig undurchsichtig. Ich schaue mir beispielsweise derzeit die ganzen alten WoW-Show-Folgen an. Als das neue Design online kam, fing ich erst mal an zu suchen, wo diese geblieben sind. Ich habe im linken Hauptmenü keinen Punkt gefunden, der darauf verweist. Jede Unterseite sollte vom Menü aus zu erreichen sein, oder maximal mit drei Klicks von dort aus. Ich habe die Videos gefunden. Ich zumindest erreiche sie, indem ich ganz runter scrolle, und dann im Footer-Menü auf World of Warcraft klicke. Da komme ich dann auf eine Seite mit einem Header-Menü "Videos". Natürlich ist auf dieser Seite dann das Footer-Menü verschwunden. Auch das geht gar nicht. Und wieso ist dieser Link, der World of Warcraft heißt und in dem News zu WoW angeboten werden, nicht der selbe Link im Hauptmenü, der World of Warcraft heißt, und unter News steht? Also, sie verweisen nicht auf die selbe Seite. Auch so etwas tut man nicht?
Und dass Menüs auf einzelnen Seiten verschwinden, tut man auch nicht. Die Menüstrucktur sollte immer erhalten bleiben. Wenn man beispielsweise auf einen Menüpunkt unter Datenbank klickt, verschwindet sogar das Hauptmenü. Sorry, aber man kann sich auch echt anstrengen, eine Webseite undurchsichtig zu machen.
Wenn ihr viele Videos anbietet, erwartet man irgendwie im Hauptmenü einen Punkt "Videos", durch den man ganz bequem alle Videos erreichen kann. Aber der Oberpunkt dort heißt "Buffed-Show". Mmh, okay, die Buffed-Show suche ich jetzt nicht, aber darunter ist ja ein Menüpunkt "Spiele-Videos". Ja, das suche ich ja eigentlich. Die WoW-Show sind doch Videos zu einem Spiel, aber... weit gefehlt. Darunter findet man sie leider nicht (übrigens ist auf dieser Seite wieder das Hauptmenü verschwunden). Ich weiß, man findet die Videos über die Suche. Aber selber dort kommt man nur über Umwege dahin, und erfährt nicht, wo sich diese Videos eigentlich befinden. Das bedeutet, einmal die Suche für etwas verwendet, immer die Suche dafür verwenden.
Ich verwende natürlich eure Seite weiter, und bewundere eure Arbeit, die ihr im Dienste aller Online-Rollenspieler tätigt ^^ aber buffed.de ist immer noch viel zu unkomfortabel, wie vorher auch. Schade, eigentlich. Naja, ich hoffe auf den nächsten Relaunch, was das angeht 

Gruß, Quiety


----------



## Konov (24. November 2010)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> hier kurz meine meinung zur neuen buffed seite
> 
> absoluter mist



Ja, stimmt, anhand deiner ausführlichen objektiven Erklärungen ist das natürlich nachvollziehbar. 





Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> und auch im insgesammten..schrott
> 
> alles wirkt jetzt noch billiger..als ob nen 12 jähriger in seinem hobbykeller designed hätte



Auch diese Begründungen sind natürlich nachvollziehbar, da du.... äh ja... null Begründungen beifügst und stattdessen mit haltloser, unsachlicher Pseudo-Web-Design-Polemik glänzt. 

Du hast den Vogel wirklich abgeschossen.




Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ist mir schon klar dass buffed zum schmodder verlag gehört..und was soll das jetzt ändern???


 
 Was ist denn an Computec ein Schmodder Verlag? Ich meine, ich kenne den Verlag jetzt nicht so gut, mir fällt aber auch keiner ein, der auf diese beschreibung passen würde.




Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> schwimm mit der masse faktor habt ihr wie immer mal falsch intepretiert..aber weniger nachdenken mehr klugscheißen gell?
> 
> mal für die "weniger denkenden":[..]



Na mit dem Denken nimmst du es aber auch nicht so genau oder? Statt konstruktiver Kritik ballerst du hier mit subjektiven Jammer-Phrasen um dich und beschwerst dich, dass du auf Unverständnis stößt, bezeichnest andere aber wiederum als "weniger denkende".

Wie wärs, wenn du mal objektiv argumentierst? Bei manchen Leuten hier frage ich mich wirklich, ob sie gerade erst der Grundschule entsprungen sind und es nicht anders kennen, oder ob der Blödsinn hier absichtlich gepostet wird.


----------



## Tom73 (24. November 2010)

martog1 schrieb:


> Toll null Kommentare zu den Nicks


Ich würde mich auch zumindest über ein Statement von buffed.de freuen. Muss man sich nun mit dem neuen Profil anfreunden oder kann man sagen, ob es sich wieder einrenkt?! Fühle mich grad etwas allein gelassen. Andere sicher auch, die das gleiche Problem haben.

Riggedi


----------



## DrBakterius (24. November 2010)

Tom73 schrieb:


> Ich würde mich auch zumindest über ein Statement von buffed.de freuen. Muss man sich nun mit dem neuen Profil anfreunden oder kann man sagen, ob es sich wieder einrenkt?! Fühle mich grad etwas allein gelassen. Andere sicher auch, die das gleiche Problem haben.
> 
> Riggedi



Versuch mal ob das hier hilft:

http://forum.buffed....ost__p__2942687


Greetz


Edit sagt, dass der Link angepasst werden musste...


----------



## Flamme (24. November 2010)

Also hier sollen Buffed-Fehler geschrieben werden, ja?

Nun gut, dann lass ich mich hier auch mal mit aus. 

Wenn ich einen langen KOmmentar schreibe - (ich hab fast alle Zeichen verbraucht, ich glaub ca. 100 waren noch übrig) - und diesen Kommentar dann bearbeite, steht dort ich hätte noch -67 (ja, minus!) zeichen übrig. Sobald ich denn ein Zeichen schreibe, werden diese 67 zeichen am ende des Kommentars einfach rausgelöscht.

MFG Flamme


----------



## wardir (24. November 2010)

Ich verstehe zwar das man das gleiche CMS nutzen möchte, aber dafür einen Rückschritt in Design und Funktionalität einfach so hinzunehmen... naja. 

Also ich finde die Seite ärmlich; 

- Zu eckig und kantig - daher kann ich Vergleiche wie "von einem 12-Jährigen Designed" durchaus nachempfinden. 

- zu unübersichtlich (3 horizontale Menüleisten 1. Login, 2. Spieleauswahl, 3. Unterauswahl (Übersicht, News..., Test...) )

- (RoM-Seite) rechts Buffed Wertung / Leserwertung: mir völlig unklar zu was gehört das? zu einem Artikel oder zu der Hompage ? oder.... ? ah.. scheint die Wertung zu RoM zu sein oO 

- Topartikel: hmm... wie kommen die Zustande? 

- Forenticker ganz unten ... Suuuper! ist ja nicht das Interessanteste auf der Seite

- Seitenlänge geht bei mir über ca. 3 - DinA4-Seiten, bissl zu  lang

- zu imperformant - mag auch an der unglaublichen Masse von Werbung liegen

- Sowieso überall Banner, und Teaser; teilweise auch ganze, vorgeschaltete Flash-Seite 

- Der alte Farbwechel, wenn man ein Spiel auswählte gibt es nicht mehr (leider) 

- Buffed-Suche muss man nun manuell den Bereich auswählen, auch wenn man ein Spiel zuvor gewählt hat. 

- Keine Datumsangabe im Klassenblog

- die Farbabstimmung der Seite scheint in meinen Augen noch nicht so stimmig zu sein. 




Momentane Note: 4/10


----------



## Tabuno (24. November 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Uhm - was?
> Wie lautet der Account deines Bruders?


Astulana - und ich kann ihn nicht ändern, ist eben grau unterlegt. :S


----------



## Deanne (24. November 2010)

@Konov: Reg dich nicht auf. Manche haben das Gefühl, die Gelegenheit nutzen zu müssen, um sich mal richtig schön provokant zu geben. Sachliche Kritik ist ja eher was für uncoole Schleimer. Es soll Leute geben, die besonders viel Freude haben, wenn es Streit gibt und sich andere sich an die Gurgel gehen.


----------



## Konov (24. November 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> @Konov: Reg dich nicht auf. Manche haben das Gefühl, die Gelegenheit nutzen zu müssen, um sich mal richtig schön provokant zu geben. Sachliche Kritik ist ja eher was für uncoole Schleimer. Es soll Leute geben, die besonders viel Freude haben, wenn es Streit gibt und sich andere sich an die Gurgel gehen.



Ach was, aufregen tu ich mich nicht 
Das kommt nur vielleicht so rüber. 5 Minuten nachdem man auf so einen Beitrag antwortet, ist es wieder vergessen, meistens jedenfalls


----------



## Held² (24. November 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Ach was, aufregen tu ich mich nicht
> Das kommt nur vielleicht so rüber. 5 Minuten nachdem man auf so einen Beitrag antwortet, ist es wieder vergessen, meistens jedenfalls



Dennoch kannst du es nicht wirklich ernst meinen das die Seite gut gelungen ist Blizzard hat es mit der neuen WoW seite vorgemacht wie schön eine Seite aussehen kann 

natürlich buffed/Pc games haben jetzt nicht die Kohle wie Blizzard aber andere seiten zeigen es wie man mit einem nicht so großen Budget eine gute Seite hinbekommt

Buffed sollte sich mal das Sprichwort durch den Kopf gehen lassen:"Weniger ist mehr". Den die seite ist ziemlich überfüllt mit unötigen sachen und das die Seite bei langsamen Rechnern sogar ruckelt ist doch ziemlich heftig


----------



## Deanne (24. November 2010)

Held² schrieb:


> Dennoch kannst du es nicht wirklich ernst meinen das die Seite gut gelungen ist Blizzard hat es mit der neuen WoW seite vorgemacht wie schön eine Seite aussehen kann




Das die Seite nicht besonders hübsch geworden ist, steht gar nicht zur Diskussion. Ich denke mal, das wurde auch schon oft genug gesagt. Ihm ging es eher darum, dass viele hier anstatt sachlicher Kritik nur blödes Zeug und kindische Flames von sich geben. Man kann die Seite durchaus hässlich finden, aber seine Kritikpunkte trotzdem in einem vernünftigen Ton rüberbringen.


----------



## Held² (24. November 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Das die Seite nicht besonders hübsch geworden ist, steht gar nicht zur Diskussion. Ich denke mal, das wurde auch schon oft genug gesagt. Ihm ging es eher darum, dass viele hier anstatt sachlicher Kritik nur blödes Zeug und kindische Flames von sich geben.



hm ja ok aber ich verstehe einfach nicht wie die leute von Buffed so eine Seite zulassen können ...


----------



## Deanne (24. November 2010)

Held² schrieb:


> hm ja ok aber ich verstehe einfach nicht wie die leute von Buffed so eine Seite zulassen können ...



Ich verstehe es auch nicht. Zwar hoffe ich, dass vieles noch unfertig ist, aber irgendwie glaube ich daran auch nicht so richtig. Mein Geschmack ist es so gar nicht, aber darüber lässt sich ja bekanntlich streiten. Wenn es den Machern so gefällt, werden wir damit leben oder uns eine Alternative suchen müssen. 
Ich gewöhne mich aber langsam an die neue Seite, auch wenn ich immer noch Fan der alten Version bin.


----------



## Held² (24. November 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich verstehe es auch nicht. Zwar hoffe ich, dass vieles noch unfertig ist, aber irgendwie glaube ich daran auch nicht so richtig. Mein Geschmack ist es so gar nicht, aber darüber lässt sich ja bekanntlich streiten. Wenn es den Machern so gefällt, werden wir damit leben oder uns eine Alternative suchen müssen.
> Ich gewöhne mich aber langsam an die neue Seite, auch wenn ich immer noch Fan der alten Version bin.



an manche sachen kann man sich ja gewöhnen aber der mittlereteil also der wichtigste teil der gesammten seite ist einfach nur eine katastrophe egal welche ansicht ich dafür nehme und das bringt mich schon zu überlegen ob ich wirklich noch buffed.de besuchen soll ich werde jetzt mal ein Monat noch warten und wenn sich dann nichts getan hat werde ich die Seite nicht mehr besuchen es gibt genug andere gute optionen wie etwa DIE Wow seite MMO-Champions(da kann ich nebenbei noch meine englisch kenntnisse verbessern^^) und WoW-szene ist jetzt auch nicht schlecht zum teil sogar schneller als Buffed


----------



## ZAM (25. November 2010)

Gewohnheitstiere. Ihr hättet den Wechsel von BLASC.de auf buffed.de mal erleben sollen. ^^ Von Schwarz auf Weiß mit Werbung - OMFG!


----------



## Konov (25. November 2010)

Held² schrieb:


> Dennoch kannst du es nicht wirklich ernst meinen das die Seite gut gelungen ist Blizzard hat es mit der neuen WoW seite vorgemacht wie schön eine Seite aussehen kann



Klar könnte eine Seite hübscher aussehen, aber du darfst nicht vergessen, dass buffed ein anderes Ziel verfolgt als die schönste blingbling-Seite im Web zu sein. Es sind sehr viele Daten vorhanden und die müssen halbwegs übersichtlich präsentiert werden, ich denke das ist Kern der Sache. Sollte es jedenfalls sein.



Held² schrieb:


> natürlich buffed/Pc games haben jetzt nicht die Kohle wie Blizzard aber andere seiten zeigen es wie man mit einem nicht so großen Budget eine gute Seite hinbekommt
> 
> Buffed sollte sich mal das Sprichwort durch den Kopf gehen lassen:"Weniger ist mehr". Den die seite ist ziemlich überfüllt mit unötigen sachen und das die Seite bei langsamen Rechnern sogar ruckelt ist doch ziemlich heftig



Also wenn ich die neue buffed-Seite auf plus und minuspunkte reduzieren müsste, würde ich folgende Punkte anbringen:

+
Übersichtliche Farbgebung
Gut lesbare Artikel
Forenticker
Hitze-Funktion ermöglicht schnellen Überblick

-
zeitweise merkwürdig verlängerte Ladezeiten
manchmal zuviel Werbung auf einen Blick


Die Minuspunkte sind aber beide irgendwie auch immer Zeit- und Unterseitenabhängig.

Das die Seite "heftig ruckelt" kann ich hingegen nicht bestätigen und ich habe eine alte Rostlaube hier stehen mit 1GB RAM.


----------



## ManiacTobi (25. November 2010)

Rondael schrieb:


> So, nach ein wenig suchen, bin ich fündig geworden: Man muss via Kalender im Archiv nach den Buffed-Casts suchen.


Warum kompliziert, wenns auch einfach geht? 

Wenn Du in einem Artikel bist, hast Du ja ganz oben (direkt oberhalb der Überschrift) die Artikel-Navigation des zugehörigen Produkts/Themas, in diesem Fall also BuffedCast. Dort gehst Du auf "Übersicht" - schon hast Du alle BuffedCasts inkl. Archiv mit Blätter-Funktion


----------



## Rondael (25. November 2010)

ManiacTobi schrieb:


> Warum kompliziert, wenns auch einfach geht?
> 
> Wenn Du in einem Artikel bist, hast Du ja ganz oben (direkt oberhalb der Überschrift) die Artikel-Navigation des zugehörigen Produkts/Themas, in diesem Fall also BuffedCast. Dort gehst Du auf "Übersicht" - schon hast Du alle BuffedCasts inkl. Archiv mit Blätter-Funktion




Neu sind da jetzt die Buffedcasts ab Episode 118 drin. Da wurde scheinbar schon nachgebessert *daumenhoch*, da bei Launch der Seite nur Casts ab 01.01.2010 angezeigt wurden. Leider fehlen die restlichen Casts noch.

Hab aber inzwischen schon ne neue einfache Methode gefunden um an die Old-School Casts zu kommen: Via Suchfunktion nach BuffedCast suchen, auf News einschränken und voilà. Da hast du alle Casts.
Vielleicht könnte man ja auch die BuffedCast Seite mit dieser Abfrage verknüpfen?

Aber wie gesagt: Dies sind Luxusprobleme die man bei Gelegenheit mal umsetzen kann.


----------



## ManiacTobi (25. November 2010)

Rondael schrieb:


> Neu sind da jetzt die Buffedcasts ab Episode 118 drin. Da wurde scheinbar schon nachgebessert *daumenhoch*, da bei Launch der Seite nur Casts ab 01.01.2010 angezeigt wurden.


Ja da war die Übersichtsseite nicht richtig konfiguriert, hatte ich vorhin umgestellt. Ich dachte eigentlich das war schon korrekt, vor dem Launch hatte ich die Seite mal angeschaut und da waren alle Casts drin.




> Leider fehlen die restlichen Casts noch.


Eigentlich sind alle drin.. wenn Du am Ende der Themen-Übersichtsseite des BuffedCasts auf Archiv gehst (also nicht links über die Navigation auf "BuffedCast" gehen, das ist eine von der Redaktion angelegte Übersichtsseite, die aber keine Archiv-Funktion hat wie die "echte" Übersichtsseite zum Thema BuffedCast), kann man bis auf Seite 11 blättern, dort gehts zurück bis zu #1:
http://www.buffed.de...5271/Archiv/11/


----------



## Rondael (25. November 2010)

Hallo ManiacTobi

Erstmal herzlichen Dank für die prompte Reaktion!

Konnte mithilfe deiner Ausführung nun die eigentliche Buffed Cast Seite finden. Aber erlaub mir die Bemerkung, dass diese Lösung schon ein wenig kompliziert ist.  

Für mich als User sollte es doch keinen Unterscheid machen, ob ich nun direkt via aktuellen BuffedCast nach nem alten Cast suche, oder ob ich via dem Link BuffedCast IN DER NAVIGATION  nach nem Cast suche!

Das mit der Redaktion angelegte Übersichtsseite finde ich nicht optimal gelöst. Weshalb nicht direkt auf die Buffed Cast Übersichtsseite verweisen? Denke das wäre die einfachere Lösung als 2 Seiten mit fast identischem Inhalt zu führen. 
Wobei sich auch die Frage stellt, weshalb die die Redaktion ne Seite zum BuffedCast braucht, auf welcher dieselben Informationen wie auf der "echten" BuffedCast Seite wiedergegeben werden, nur eingschränkt bis Buffed Cast 118?

Gruss Rondael


----------



## kaepteniglo (25. November 2010)

Mal zum Thema Buffed-Casts:

Ich hab den Cast in iTunes abonniert, nur tauchen da (fast) alle jetzt doppelt auf, nur weil der Titel jetzt etwas anders ist. Was habt ihr da gemacht?


----------



## ZAM (25. November 2010)

Itunes bedient sich eigentlich hier -> http://feeds.feedburner.com/BuffedCast und das sieht nicht nach doppelten Einträgen aus.


----------



## kaepteniglo (25. November 2010)

Aha, hier mal ein Screen von meinem iTunes


----------



## Omidas (25. November 2010)

Es geht ja mir hauptsächlich nicht ums aussehen. das ist geschmackssache und daran kann man sich gewöhnen. Mir gehts um die Funktion!

Ein reales Beispiel. Ich befinde mich auf der Seite: 

Fauldarm Guide

Hab den jetzt fertig gelesen und würde mich gerne über den Rat des Blutes informieren. Wie komme ich da hin?
Hier meine Erwartungshaltung und was ich vorfinde.

Als ich den Beitrag fertig habe sehe ich Links zu weiteren Seiten dieses Artikels. Aber leider ist dort nur der Flügel drin.

Naja vielleicht steht in der rechten Spalte Links zu allen Bossen der Instanz. Ist man so zb von Hordeguides gewöhnt. Aber nichts zu finden.

okey, muss ich wohl zurück auf die Seite der WotLK Bosse zurück - Warum die einzeln drinne stehen und nicht wie früher nur die Instanzen wo man weiter wählen konnte ...
Naja egal oben war ja eine Navigationsleiste (die mit den Feeds) ... aber Moment. da steht ja nur "Startseite" "WoW" und "Guides" drinne... wo ist dort "Schlachtzüge" und "WotLK" als weitere Punkte. Die sollten doch da sein oO

Gehe ich halt zu den Guides zurück und navigiere von da aus weiter. Kann jetzt dort drauf klicken oder in dem HEader für das spiel ist auch ein Tab "Guides" Aber ist auch egal den beide führen mich zu: Allen Guides die es auf Buffed gibt. Wo bitte ist die schöne Übersicht der einzelnen Guide Sektoren??

Aller spätestens hier hätte ich aufgegeben und in meinen Lesezeichen nach Hordeguides gesucht um es mir da anzulesen. 
Ich hätte ja vielleicht noch die Suche betätigen können, aber die Suchfunktion soll kein ersatz für logische Navigation sein.


Und wo ich grad bei den Guides dran bin:

1. Sortiert die Bitte.
Da sind Schlachtzüge auch unter Instanzen zu finden.
Unter Erfolge sind auch die Feiertage zu finden. Stimmt zwar, aber warum gibts dann die Kategorie Faiertage bei den guides.
Die weiterführende Auswahl bei den Pets (Pet, Reittier) ist evtl überflüssig, da die Sektion eh nicht groß ist.

2. Manche weiterführende Auswahl ist ein wenig überflüssig.
Das Schlachtzüge nach Addon sortiert sind ist noch in Ordnung. Aber dann nochmal nach Spieleranzahl ist e´twas zuviel. Lieber innerhalb eines Bossguides die Möglichkeit bieten zwischen den einzelnen Modi zu switchen. Am besten direkt unter der Navigation (die mit den Tabs) noch die 4 Links packen.

3. schlachtzüge nach Instanzen anzeigen und nicht nach Boss


So wieder mal genug Kritik


----------



## ZAM (25. November 2010)

Secretone schrieb:


> Den Buffed.de-Header mitscrollend machen. Dort ist ebenso der Login zu finden und man hat schnelleren Zugriff auf die Suche und die einzelnen Games.



Ist er - klick auf das kleine Schloss


----------



## kaepteniglo (25. November 2010)

Das mit den ICC-Guides ist deswegen so, da die Flügel nacheinander freigeschalten wurden. Die Guides sind ja Flügelbezogen.

Aber für das Blutviertel scheint es keinen Guide zu geben, nicht mal per Suche.


----------



## Dragonjoe76 (25. November 2010)

Ich habe auch ein Problem mit der neuen Verknüpfung der Seiten mit dem Login.
Ich habe immer den User Dragonjoe (Premium User) gehabt.
Nach der übernahme habe ich jetzt auf einmal den User Dragonjoe76 und kann nicht mehr auf meinen alten User mit dem gleichen Logindaten.
Kann man das bitte wieder ändern?

Gruß, Joe


----------



## Omidas (25. November 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Das mit den ICC-Guides ist deswegen so, da die Flügel nacheinander freigeschalten wurden. Die Guides sind ja Flügelbezogen.
> 
> Aber für das Blutviertel scheint es keinen Guide zu geben, nicht mal per Suche.



Das ist aber nicht nur bei ICC so der Fall 

Yogg Saron Guide

Da steht auch nur der Boss drinne. Bei ICC war wenigstens noch der Flügel aus dem Guide heraus verlinkt.
Das es jetzt keinen Guide zum Blutflügel gab wusste ich noch nicht mal. Hab einfach irgendeinen Boss genannt, der nicht im Seuchenviertel steht^^


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2010)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ist mir schon klar dass buffed zum schmodder verlag gehört..und was soll das jetzt ändern???
> 
> schwimm mit der masse faktor habt ihr wie immer mal falsch intepretiert..aber weniger nachdenken mehr klugscheißen gell?
> 
> mal für die "weniger denkenden": damit ist gemient dass die masse nun entscheidet welche news als wichtig erscheinen und welche nicht, somit wird das eigene "wichtig-unwichtig" empfinden getrübt



1. Gleicher Verlag = Gleiches CMS = Geldeinsparung, mehr Funktionalität unterhalb der Websiten ("Netzwerk") etc. Ein bisschen überlegen schadet auch dir nicht...
2. Das war auch vorher so. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das vorige CMS eine interne Funktion hatte, die angezeigt hat, welche News die meisten Leute interessiert hat. Und das da mehr als einmal WoW dabei war sollte eigentlich klar sein. Du kannst dir ja weiterhin deine News rauspicken, wie vorher auch.


----------



## ZAM (26. November 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Aha, hier mal ein Screen von meinem iTunes



Das wird sich wohl nicht vermeiden lassen. Für itunes sind die "Title"-Angaben in den RSS-Feeds wohl die Primary-ID. Da sich ein paar der Einträge durch die Konvertierung unserer Casts in das Artikelsystem der neuen Seite geändert haben, sind die Dopplungen nicht zu vermeiden. Die Einträge sollten sich aber zumindest ab den neuen regulieren. Itunes ist doof. :-P


----------



## Lord Nazgul (26. November 2010)

Ich muss sagen, dass neue Design ist ja schön und gut.... ABER es gibt 2 Sachen die mich einfach tierisch nerven!

1. Nach aufrufen der Seite zuckt der gesammte Content immer mal hin und her, weil irgendwelche doofen Leisten oder sonst was noch geladen werden... Folglich darf man entweder warten, bis das ganze durch ist oder einfach damit klar kommen das man beim Klick auf nen Link schon mal in ner anderen Seite landet, weil in dem Moment durch das zucken nen anderen Link unterm Mauszeiger war.

2. Viel Schlimmer jedoch find ich, dass das verlassen der Buffed.de Seite "unterbunden" wird.... Ich tipp ne neue Seite in der Browserleiste ein und drück Enter. Aber Pustekuchen - die Eingabe wird geschluckt und ich bleib bei buffed.de. Also muss ich erneut die nächste Seite aufrufen auf die ich will.




Keine Ahnung ob es was damit zu tun hat, dass ich mit Opera im Netz unterwegs bin, aber diese beiden Sachen nerven echt!


----------



## ZAM (26. November 2010)

Lord schrieb:


> Bugs



Was für einen Browser nutzt du (Name + Version) und welches Betriebssystem?


----------



## Lord Nazgul (27. November 2010)

Microsoft Windows Version 6.1.7600 (Win 7 Home Premium) + Opera 10.63 Build 3516




Edit: Hab grad versucht in nem Artikel nen Kommentar zu schreiben.. Also da könnt man eplieptische Anfälle bekommen, so zuckt das während dem schreiben übern Schirm... Is übrigens nich von meiner Kiste hier abhängig. Auf Arbeit mit Win XP Pro und Opera 10.63 das selbe Problem.


----------



## Silmarilli0n (1. Dezember 2010)

phu umgewöhnung ist nicht immer leicht,
aber nach fast 250 komentaren lesen muss ich feststellen das sich bis jetzt schon wieder einiges getan hat. gefallen hin oder her - funktionalität hat immer noch priorität. über optik und design lässt sich immer streiten, also dazu nichts von mir.
zur kopfzeile: die suche geht bei mir nicht mehr richtig, ich finde zum beispiel nichts wenn ich nach wow items npc ... suche, außer ich gehe über die mybuffed seite, welche aber noch die alte ist, soweit ich das sehe.
weiter fällt mir an der neuen seite auf das sich nicht viel an der seite ändert wenn ich auf einen spiele reiter gehe - die zb grüne einfärbung wenn ich früher im wow teil war fehlt mir, und anderen auch.
was sich auch nicht mehr dadurch ändert ist die linke navigationsspalte. so werden mir wenn ich schon auf wow gegangen bin (sry ist mein hauptbeispiel, immer ^^) immernoch die selben punkte wie auf der hauptseite angezeigt. prinzipiel fördert das ja die übersicht, doch fand ichbesser das auf der alten seite dann ein angepasstes navi menü kam mit der spiel seite was wiederum einfach zugriff auf unterpunkte wie guides usw gab. was interessieren mich auch news guides und datenbanken zu anderen spielen, wenn ich schon ein bestimmtes ausgewählt habe.

die start seite find ich nicht unbedingt super, aber es geht. dort ist die linke spalte auch in ordnung.
nur finde ich die comics und videos nicht mehr mit in der navi spalte.

irgendwie wärs doch auch langweilig wenn alles sofort perfekt wäre, oder?
soweit mein senf dazu, ich glaube das wird schon wieder. das ist nur eine frage der zeit


----------



## Lari (1. Dezember 2010)

Die Beitrag-Ansicht im Forum spinnt seit heute bei mir. Links die Userzeile ist extrem lang mit einer Menge Quatsch.
Auf dem Bild ist noch nicht alles zu sehen, das ist noch erheblich länger.
Firefox, aktuellste Version.
[attachment=11472:buffedbug.jpg]


----------



## Konov (1. Dezember 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Die Beitrag-Ansicht im Forum spinnt seit heute bei mir. Links die Userzeile ist extrem lang mit einer Menge Quatsch.
> Auf dem Bild ist noch nicht alles zu sehen, das ist noch erheblich länger.
> Firefox, aktuellste Version.
> [attachment=11472:buffedbug.jpg]



Das sieht merkwürdig aus, bei mir ist alles normal.
Kann das sein dass da irgendwie eine Verbindung zu Amazon hergestellt wurde, weil das alles Amazon Buttons sind... ^^


----------



## Lari (1. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab einen Amazon-Reiter offen, aber passieren dürfte das doch eigentlich nicht 
Sehr kurios 
Amazon-Cookies gelöscht. Keine Änderung. Weiter probieren.
Cache-geleert, nu isses weg. Komisch komisch


----------



## ZAM (1. Dezember 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Die Beitrag-Ansicht im Forum spinnt seit heute bei mir. Links die Userzeile ist extrem lang mit einer Menge Quatsch.
> Auf dem Bild ist noch nicht alles zu sehen, das ist noch erheblich länger.
> Firefox, aktuellste Version.
> [attachment=11472:buffedbug.jpg]



Was zum Geier? Mal abgesehen von der absolut falschen Position, was soll das für ein Banner sein? *g*
Ich kann dir versichern, dass ist nirgendwo eingebaut.


----------



## Deanne (2. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde gerne die aktuelle BLASC-Version runterladen, aber das scheint immer noch nicht zu funktionieren. Egal, ob ich BLASC 2 oder 3 anklicke, ich lande automatisch wieder auf der Startseite. Habe es mit Firefox, IE und Opera versucht, keine Chance.


----------



## ZAM (2. Dezember 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne die aktuelle BLASC-Version runterladen, aber das scheint immer noch nicht zu funktionieren. Egal, ob ich BLASC 2 oder 3 anklicke, ich lande automatisch wieder auf der Startseite. Habe es mit Firefox, IE und Opera versucht, keine Chance.



Hast du den Link parat, von wo aus du den Download startest?


----------



## kaepteniglo (2. Dezember 2010)

Also, über http://www.buffed.de/BLASC-3/ und dann den Haken setzen + Bild anklicken kann ich BLASC3 problemlos runterladen.


----------



## Deanne (2. Dezember 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Also, über http://www.buffed.de/BLASC-3/ und dann den Haken setzen + Bild anklicken kann ich BLASC3 problemlos runterladen.



Scheinbar wurde der Fehler behoben, nun funktioniert es nämlich auch bei mir.

Trotzdem:

http://www.buffed.de/BLASC-3/ ist die Adresse auf der ich mich befunden habe. Nun möchte ich beispielsweise die alte Version, also BLASC 2 nutzen und das klappt definitiv nicht. Man wird sofort auf die Startseite weitergeleitet, wenn man auf das Bildchen klickt. Klicke ich nun den Download-Link im Feld "Dateiname" an, erscheint eine Fehlermeldung.


*An error occurred*

*Page not found*

*Exception information:*
*Message:* Invalid controller specified (setup2) 


*Stack trace:*
 #0 /var/www/packages/ZendFramework-1.10.8-minimal/library/Zend/Controller/Front.php(954): Zend_Controller_Dispatcher_Standard->dispatch(Object(Zend_Controller_Request_Http), Object(Zend_Controller_Response_Http))
#1 /var/www/packages/ZendFramework-1.10.8-minimal/library/Zend/Application/Bootstrap/Bootstrap.php(97): Zend_Controller_Front->dispatch()
#2 /var/www/packages/ZendFramework-1.10.8-minimal/library/Zend/Application.php(366): Zend_Application_Bootstrap_Bootstrap->run()
#3 /var/www/murloc2/public/index.php(36): Zend_Application->run()
#4 {main}  
*Request Parameters:*
 array (
 'controller' => 'setup2',
 'action' => 'BLASC2_Setup.exe',
 'module' => 'default',


----------



## Die Kuh (5. Dezember 2010)

Die Sortierung der News auf der Hauptseite ist ein Graus. Im Moment sieht es von oben nach unten wie folgt aus:

- Buffory-News <- diese ist nicht kommentierbar und rutscht immer und immer wieder nach oben. 
- Archäologie <- Interessant!
- Werbung <- *gähn*
- Leser News <- interessieren mich eher weniger, die möchte ich getrennt vom redaktionellen Teil haben
- Cataclysm Test <- rutschte auch mehrfach nach oben und verdrängt aktuelle News
- Werbung 
- ab hier folgen mehrere wirkliche News auch wenn da ab und zu eine Lesermeldung dazwischen ist

Ich möchte:

a) Trennung von redaktionellem Inhalt und Leser-News
b) Kein Pushen von News, die dann andere Meldungen nach unten drücken


----------



## Nistral (5. Dezember 2010)

Nicht nur, dass die neue Seite nicht so richtig funzt, ich hab auch keine Übersicht mehr darüber, wo ich wie was schnell finde. Irgendwie ist jezt alles vermischt und alte Einträge wieder finden ist für mich nicht möglich. Früher hab ich mich, wegen des Forum-Tickers auch im Forum aufgehalten. Jetzt extra ins Forum gehen, um mir die Zeit zu vertreiben, kommt eher selten vor. Am schlimmsten finde ich, das man alles so radikal geändert hat. Nicht falsch verstehen, Vortschritt ist gut, aber bitte mit bedacht. 

Wenn ich Information zu WOW brauche, geh ich auf Google und suche danach. Kommt da ein Beitrag, der auf buffed.de verlinkt ist, brauch ich nun gar nicht mehr drauf klicken. Weil der Link zu keinem gewünschten Ergebnis mehr führt. Ich werd auf die buffed-News-Guides-Suchseite verlinkt und ab da wirds ne Schnitzeljagd. Buffed hat echt sehr gute Guides, aber die findet man nicht mehr. Grad gestern wollt ich nach schaun, wie ich für Orakel am schnellsten Ruf sammeln kann und wo die Questreihe beginnt. Ich war mir sicher das ich hier mal nen Guide dazu gefunden habe. Wenn ich jetzt auf der neuen Buffed-Seite auf Guides gehe, dann auf Ruf und dann auf WotLK, stehen genau 2 Einträge drin. Da gabs schon mal mehr. Am schlimmsten ist, das danach noch der ganze andere "Müll" kommt den ich gar nicht sehen wollte. 

Mal ganz ehrlich, damit habt ihr euch und besonders der Buffed-Community keien gefallen getan.

lg Nistral


----------



## Leonalis (6. Dezember 2010)

Erst mal muss man ja sagen das es toll ist, wenn eine Seite ein neues Design bekommt.

was aber nicht toll ist, dass man gewisse Sachen verschlimmbessert hat. Ich selbst bin ein Mensch der oft unterwegs ist. Zug, Auto, Flugzeug je nach dem hald aber trotzdem gerne mal nachliest was Buffed, MMO oder das wow Forum selbst so preis gibt. Die alte Buffed Seite war auch wirklich Iphone tauglich - ok besser würde es noch gehen aber es passte. Die Seite hatte sich schnell geladen und man konnte die nötigen Infos herauslesen.

jetzt aber, die neue Seite. Ich finde das Design zwar cool aber diese Seite lädt und lädt und lädt und das Volumen ist so gross, das Smartphones eben grosse Mühen damit haben. Ok - klar eine Internetseite sollte ja primär für einen Computer ausgelegt sein aber denoch. Ist es nicht möglich eine Smartphone, abgespekte Version herauszubringen welche nicht so viel "unsinn" lädt wie dieses Hintergrundbild? (Wofür ist das eigentlch da?)

Beim Forum gibt es ja das schon, diese abgespekte version, das ist ganz gut.

Aber man muss es so sehen liebes Buffed Team. Ihr seid nicht die einzigen. MMO hat ein neues Design, das Datenvolumen ist grösser geworden. Das wow forum ja auch.

Für mich einen schritt in die falsche Richtung


----------



## Konov (6. Dezember 2010)

Nistral schrieb:


> Nicht nur, dass die neue Seite nicht so richtig funzt, ich hab auch keine Übersicht mehr darüber, wo ich wie was schnell finde. Irgendwie ist jezt alles vermischt und alte Einträge wieder finden ist für mich nicht möglich. Früher hab ich mich, wegen des Forum-Tickers auch im Forum aufgehalten. Jetzt extra ins Forum gehen, um mir die Zeit zu vertreiben, kommt eher selten vor.



Aber auf der rechten Seite ist doch der Forum-Ticker zu finden?
Bzw. eine Übersicht der aktuellen Forenthemen. Glaube der Kasten ist sogar größer als der auf der alten Seite.


----------



## Stanglnator (6. Dezember 2010)

Nistral schrieb:


> Wenn ich Information zu WOW brauche, geh ich auf Google und suche danach. Kommt da ein Beitrag, der auf buffed.de verlinkt ist, brauch ich nun gar nicht mehr drauf klicken. Weil der Link zu keinem gewünschten Ergebnis mehr führt



Kannst du bitte ein Beispiel nennen, nach welchen Begriffen du suchst? Es kann sein, dass eine Umstellung der URL-Struktur zu Problemen geführt hat.


----------



## jeefed (14. Dezember 2010)

und nochmal
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/176537-hinweis-zu-buffedde-accounts-und-computec-account-verknupfungen/page__view__findpost__p__2955894

Login geht überall mit beiden Usernamen komme aber immer nur auf diesen...


----------



## Lord Nazgul (22. Dezember 2010)

So und da meld ich mich noch mal, weil mir die Sache echt auf den Senkel geht! Sowohl auf Arbeit (Win XP Pro + Opera 11.00 Build 1156) als auch zu Hause (Win7 + Opera 11.00 Build 1156) spinnt die Seite rum, wenn ich sie verlassen will und bin "gefangen"... Äußert sich so, dass ich die neue Zieladresse oben eingeb und per Enter ins WWW jage. Doch statt der neuen Seite läd die Buffed-Seite neu. Also muss ich das neue Ziel erneut eingeben.

Hab keine Lust, wegen dem neuen Design auf den abgrundtief miesen IE oder schweinelahm startenden Firefox zu wechseln. Hab die Sache einige Tage zuvor hier ja schon mal gemeldet und will anbei gleich mal ein Video davon noch mit dazu stellen. Was man leider nicht sieht, ist das rum gezucke, was ich bei einer Auflösung von 1024x768 hab....




http://www.youtube.c...h?v=SNyw8W4aDak


----------



## Stanglnator (22. Dezember 2010)

Lord schrieb:


> So und da meld ich mich noch mal, weil mir die Sache echt auf den Senkel geht! Sowohl auf Arbeit (Win XP Pro + Opera 11.00 Build 1156) als auch zu Hause (Win7 + Opera 11.00 Build 1156) spinnt die Seite rum, wenn ich sie verlassen will und bin "gefangen"... Äußert sich so, dass ich die neue Zieladresse oben eingeb und per Enter ins WWW jage. Doch statt der neuen Seite läd die Buffed-Seite neu. Also muss ich das neue Ziel erneut eingeben.



Der Bug ist aufgenommen. Opera ist leider ein kaum benutzter Browser in der buffed-Community. Ich empfehle Chrome, der aus meiner persönlichen Erfahrung schnellste Browser derzeit.


----------

